# Show us your... desktops.



## Erin99

I thought this would go well with the other thread, Show us your... setup

So... let's see your wallpaper and your menu layout. For anyone who needs to grab a screenshot and doesn't know how (is that possible?), you do this:

1) Close all your windows so you can see your wallpaper.
2) Press *PrtSc* (print screen) on your keyboard, which will copy an image into your memory.
3) Open an art program and press *Ctrl* and *v* at the same time.
4) Save the image. If the filesize is too big to upload here, use this site: Picture resize - Shrink or enlarge a GIF, JPG, JPEG, or PNG Image.


Me, I've customised my Vista Aero into a purple theme with transparencies:

View attachment 15737


----------



## HardScienceFan

ok..............


----------



## Ursa major

Anyone got a magnifying glass?


----------



## HardScienceFan

great one Ursa

there's a face, and possibly a hand on the left?
and those are interstellar dust clouds?


----------



## Ursa major

It's a picture of the Eta Carinae Nebula. And it does look like a section of hell, with demons, skulls ... you name it, the human mind can see it. (I almost used the "head" at the bottom, just to the right of centre, as my avatar, but I think Thread Bear is more threatening in his cuddly way. Or perhaps not....)


----------



## Erin99

Ben, yours looks cluttered! I could not stand that many images together. 

I like yours, Ursa. That's a lovely nebula.


----------



## gully_foyle

Bit more minimalist than Ben's. Love the Hubble image Ursa.

Mine's a pic of the Milky Way above Death Valley. I used to have pics of the kids, but I give alot of presentations from my laptop, and the audience really doesn't need to see some anonymous three year old with vegemite smeared all over her face.


----------



## Lenny

Vista Ultimate, with my old XP wallpaper. 

I try to clean it up every weekend... it's amazing how messy it gets during the week. I've got twenty to thirty "SORT OUT!!1", "SORT OUT!!2", "SORT OUT!!3"... folders full of all the things I've cleaned from my desktop. 

Small:





Link to fullsized.


----------



## Erin99

LOL, Len! I have the same problem - that's why I hid my icons. 

Loving the Kitty God...


----------



## HardScienceFan

why thank you
i consider that a complliment
i specifically went for a cluttered look
the diversity of geology was the underlying theme
think i succeeded


----------



## gully_foyle

LOL++ Lenny!


----------



## Lenny

Tut tut. You cheat, Leish. 

You should see what I managed to get in the year with XP. 

I think it was eight columns of ten icons each at the left, and two columns with seven each at the right.

Thank goodness I've got the monitor space!

---

Have you seen the original "Ceiling Cat is watching you...", gully? If not: http://www.cisnky.com/images/blog/ceiling_cat.jpg

Someone's redone it with King Leonidas! I'm thinking of swapping Ceiling Cat with Lenoidas on my wallpaper. 

EDIT: Here it is: http://static.mmoabc.com/my/M/i/c/hael/2007/10/18//1192727891790.jpg

You can still see the cats whiskers behind his head. Something tha needs to be touches up, says I.


----------



## Erin99

HardScienceFan said:


> why thank you
> i consider that a complliment
> i specifically went for a cluttered look
> the diversity of geology was the underlying theme
> think i succeeded



I have a theme - it must look purple(ish).


----------



## Ursa major

> I like yours, Ursa. That's a lovely nebula.


 
I can't recall where I got it, but it was probably a Wiki picture of the day, but the 7Mb version. (And I had dial up then!)


----------



## HoopyFrood

Laptop's being a bit slow and I can't be bothered to wait to upload my desktop, but I just thought I'd add that I'm another space type...I have the Pillars of Creation and surrounding clouds as my background. I also have the Mac dock (despite being on a laptop) on mine, because I prefer it to the windows bar. It also means that I have hardly any icons on my desktop; too many always irritates me...makes the place look untidy


----------



## HardScienceFan

Leisha said:


> I have a theme - it must look purple(ish).



I expected something more Minty

it's now this,since i've been looking at the previous one for ages


----------



## Erin99

HardScienceFan said:


> I expected something more Minty



Like this? Link 





HoopyFrood said:


> Laptop's being a bit slow and I can't be bothered to wait to upload my desktop, but I just thought I'd add that I'm another space type...I have the Pillars of Creation and surrounding clouds as my background. I also have the Mac dock (despite being on a laptop) on mine, because I prefer it to the windows bar. It also means that I have hardly any icons on my desktop; too many always irritates me...makes the place look untidy



I think a background says a lot about a person. You space types are intelligent. Uh... what's mine mean, then?


----------



## Pyan

Biggest I can get it and stay within the limits....started at 2.28 Mb!
(edit) Another intelligent type!


----------



## Flavia

Hi! This is mine.

The floating beast in the middle is a ferocious swan (they can drag young children into the lake and drown them just for the heck of it).


----------



## Erin99

Hello, Flavia! I like those swans. I have a few people I could take for a nice trip to the lake...


Ben, that is much better! But what's "plug.jpg"? It's open in the background. I'm picturing a sink plug, for some reason...

I like yours, too, Py.


----------



## gully_foyle

Lenny said:


> Have you seen the original "Ceiling Cat is watching you...", gully? If not: http://www.cisnky.com/images/blog/ceiling_cat.jpg
> 
> Someone's redone it with King Leonidas! I'm thinking of swapping Ceiling Cat with Lenoidas on my wallpaper.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is: http://static.mmoabc.com/my/M/i/c/hael/2007/10/18//1192727891790.jpg
> 
> You can still see the cats whiskers behind his head. Something tha needs to be touches up, says I.


Your version is much funnier!


----------



## Flavia

this was the previous one


----------



## Erin99

Hmmm... there's some purple in there, I see. However, I have to have my wallpaper fill my whole screen. I don't like it with a border (unless it's a small black border).

Did you take these yourself, Flavia? The top image is my favourite.


----------



## Overread

Nice backgrounds - lenny that so funny! 
Well here is mine - that folder is holding 100 icons that used to take up all the space on my desktop - I did house cleaning: 







link to the image
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u275/overmind_2000/leopard-sleeping-in-tree.jpg


----------



## Erin99

Oh, OR, that is lovely! I'd change the taskbar from black, though, if that were my machine. Unless you're on Vista Basic - you can't change it, then.


----------



## Commonmind

I've since scaled down on the sidebar gadgets; I took this pic shortly after installing Vista so I went a little nuts. The background is an original piece of art that's a re-imagining of "The Great Wave," a popular Japanese painting.


----------



## Culhwch

Mine...


----------



## Ursa major

I love your Great Wave desktop, CM.

And I have a soft spot for OR's. (No, really.) And the space shots. And Italy. In fact, I could do with a few dozen screens in my office so that I could see most of the ones posted here so far. We're obviously a very discerning lot, (despite a lot of contradictory evidence ).


----------



## ice.monkey

Some great looking desktops here. I go for the completely uncluttered look - I hide all the icons.

The background art was done by my brother.

View attachment 15752


----------



## Commonmind

Thanks Ursa 

And very nice Ice.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Who is that dude Culwhch?


----------



## Talysia

This is my current one, although I'm thinking of changing it to something lighter in tone.  I love the artwork, though.  My compliments to the artist!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Talysia said:


> This is my current one, although I'm thinking of changing it to something lighter in tone. I love the artwork, though. My compliments to the artist!


 
It's nice, Tal. Looks like Yuna as a seraph....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here is mine! I change mine quite often, I seem to get tired of backgrounds pretty fast.  I got this one at this website: Digital Blasphemy 3D Wallpaper.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

HoopyFrood said:


> I also have the Mac dock (despite being on a laptop) on mine, because I prefer it to the windows bar.


 
I am not computer savvy so forgive me for this question. 

How do you get the Mac dock on your computer instead of the windows bar?


----------



## Erin99

Lady Winterfell, you can download a doc called "Aqua Dock" here: Download Aqua Dock 1.0 - Aqua Dock - An OS X style, animated launchbar/taskbar on your screen - Softpedia. I've used it in the past, and it's very good.

Also, another dock I've used in the past is "Stardock": Stardock ObjectDock

And you can hide your windows bar by right-clicking on it and selecting "Properties", then "Auto-hide the taskbar", which will hide it until you put your mouse near the bottom of your screen.


Anyway, I've changed my background, since everyone else had beautiful images (especially like the tsunami one. I've always liked that particular image). I've chosen one of my holiday photos from Scotland. The sky's a little washed out, but I still like it.


View attachment 15771


----------



## Overread

Darn thats a good image Leisha!
I like the colouring as well


----------



## Erin99

Heh - thanks. I altered it slightly so it would look purple (it has to fit my theme).


----------



## Stenevor

Been using this one for ages its Tryfan in Snowdonia.


----------



## Snowdog

Still using the old Classic desktop 

I change the picture regularly, but always go back to this at some point.


----------



## Erin99

Oh, I love that picture, Steve! The detail is great, and the little cloud at the peak just adds that something special. 


Edit: Wow, and yours in good too, Snowdog. _Three_ dragons. Shame we can't see it larger...


----------



## Pyan

Leish, how come some pics are so much larger than others? Is it something to do with the actual picture used, as opposed to the desktop size, if that makes sense?


----------



## Overread

click on snowdogs for a larger version


----------



## Erin99

> Leish, how come some pics are so much larger than others? Is it something to do with the actual picture used, as opposed to the desktop size, if that makes sense?



Not so much, no. If you use this link, Picture resize - Picture shrink (the one I mentioned at the beginning of this thread), to resize your picture, you need to change the image width to around 600 and the image quality down to about... 70, I think (I'm not too sure with that site; I don't use it myself. I use PSP.)

And, of course, some people's screens are larger too.


I'll upload a picture to the site and have a look...



Edit: Ah, thank you, OR! Will do.


----------



## Joel007

At the moment my desktop is a screenshot from NWN2: Mask of the Betrayer


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! That's a weird image, Joel. 


Yep, Py, I've just tried the online resizer. If you set the image width to 600 pixels and the picture quality to 70, you get a reasonable image.


----------



## Stenevor

Leisha said:


> Oh, I love that picture, Steve! The detail is great, and the little cloud at the peak just adds that something special.


 
By the time we got to the top visibility was about 5 metres it was all a bit of a disappointment really.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Thanks Leisha! I will check those out.


----------



## Snowdog

If anyone wants the dragon picture, I'll upload the full version. I can't remember where I got it from originally, though a google search might turn it up.


----------



## Pyan

Thanks, Leish...I'll try it.


----------



## Tillane

Here's my current desktop.  Lolcats _and _a Star Wars reference?  How could I resist?


----------



## mosaix

Here goes....


----------



## Sephiroth

Here is mine, although the image was too big so I had to make it smaller.

Please note, I only use file sharing programs for legitimate, legal purposes.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Lady of Winterfell: I think Leisha told you everything you needed to know about Mac Docks, although I thought I'd add that I use one called Object Dock, which is probably easy enough to find through google. Nice and simple to use and you can add whatever icons you want to it (which I might eventually be able to show once things speed up a little  ) I definitely prefer it to the windows tool bar (life's easier when I can just run my mouse along the icons at the bottom ) and it makes life tidier, too, as I can get rid of most of the icons that clutter up my desktop -- I don't know how people can cope with all those icons running down the side of their screens (although I like Seph's set up!)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

thanks hoopy, i will look into that one as well. My husband works with computers so I'm going to give him you and leish's suggestions and have him make it work for me.  But I always liked the mac setup, so I would like to have that on my pc.


----------



## Lith

Up till three months ago, I kept a fastidiously (one might say fanatically) clean desktop. Didn't want to cover up the pretty pictures. But then I realized how much time I would save if I put a few frequently accessed files on the top. Now I update them once a month.

Otherwise, it's a dark and depressing picture for a dark and depressing winter!

View attachment 15777

edit:  btw, why is this thread in the games forum?


----------



## ice.monkey

> Who is that dude Culwhch?


 
Well I'm not Culwhch but if you're referring to his desktop image it's the cover art to U2s 'Rattle and Hum' album. Bono's holding the light and The Edge (I believe) is doing his stuff.


----------



## Culhwch

What the monkey said...


----------



## Commonmind

Leisha said:


> Heh - thanks. I altered it slightly so it would look purple (it has to fit my theme).



Where did you get those blue-themed gadgets Leish?


----------



## Happy Joe

Just changed yesterday...


----------



## Ursa major

Beautiful, HJ. (And I love your lion avatar.)


----------



## Erin99

Lith said:
			
		

> edit: btw, why is this thread in the games forum?


Momentary lapse in concentration? 

Nah. I just figured this thread was too computery for the Lounge and yet misplaced elsewhere. So I stuck it here. If a mod wants to move it to a more suitable place, be my guest...




			
				Commonmind said:
			
		

> Where did you get those blue-themed gadgets Leish?


The blue gadgets are downloaded from Windows Vista Sidebar (the website the sidebar links to when you press “Get more gadgets online”). I just configured each one to look blue instead of their normal colour.

The ones you see in my screenshot are these (in order):

DriveInfo
Weather (built in to the sidebar already)
Top Processes
Multi Meter
iStat wireless
iStat battery

View attachment 15797


----------



## Commonmind

Leisha said:


> Momentary lapse in concentration?
> 
> Nah. I just figured this thread was too computery for the Lounge and yet misplaced elsewhere. So I stuck it here. If a mod wants to move it to a more suitable place, be my guest...
> 
> 
> 
> The blue gadgets are downloaded from Windows Vista Sidebar (the website the sidebar links to when you press “Get more gadgets online”). I just configured each one to look blue instead of their normal colour.
> 
> The ones you see in my screenshot are these (in order):
> 
> DriveInfo
> Weather (built in to the sidebar already)
> Top Processes
> Multi Meter
> iStat wireless
> iStat battery
> 
> View attachment 15797



Very nice. I'll have to check the site out again, I haven't been using my Sidebar ( namely because the differing colors of the gadgets were too dissimilar from my theme  ).


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks again for the advice on the ObjectDock. Downloaded it and loving it!


----------



## Wybren

This is ours


----------



## The Ace

If anyone wants to see my desktop, they're welcome to come and have a look.  What the h**l is an art programme ?  My wallpaper is a download from visualparadox.com , called something like 'Pump,' but after 3 attempts to follow the instructions, you'll just have to imagine it.  Anyone attempting to 'Assist,' me will be shot.


----------



## Overread

Right: I can survive a shot 
first off get a view of the screen; then press the "PrtScr buttong on the keyboard (its next to scroll lock).
after that load up paint and go to edit and then past. This will past in the screen shot of your desktop. Now save this to a file,

Now go online and make a post here and in the post go to manage attachments - at the bottom of the advanced make a post section. This will open an attachments window where you can select the file off your computer and upload it to the site = once uploaded, close the attachments window and complete the post

there - awaits the shot


----------



## The Ace

Here goes, it's a real pain to resize, though.


----------



## Overread

hehe = *does not get shot *
the desktops seem to be starting an outer space trend,


----------



## The Ace

I've been using this kind of thing for years.  My boss doesn't do screenshots, so I never learned how.


----------



## Erin99

Very nice desktops! Yeah, I noticed the space-thing going on. Odd.

Wybe, I like the temperature readouts at the top of yours! I had something similar a while ago.


----------



## Woodfoot

Just to break the space theme.....

Here is Silverstone from the pits, a mate of mine doing his warm up lap


----------



## Pyan

Aha! worked out how to do it properly!


----------



## Wybren

Leisha said:


> Wybe, I like the temperature readouts at the top of yours! I had something similar a while ago.



We need to monitor the temperature so we don't get things melting again


----------



## The Ace

Of course, that's one of the advantages of living in Scotland.   Here's the full version.


----------



## Wybren

Yes, I would think that we wouldn't have that problem if we lived in a cooler climate.


----------



## gully_foyle

Pyan, that would be a classic example of a barred spiral galaxy, maybe NGC1300 which is in the constellation of Eridanus.


----------



## Joel007

At the moment my desktop is a good action screenshot  I tend to switch between screenshots depending on what game I'm playing.


----------



## Lenny

That's one hell of a screenshot.

Does the actual game when it's running meet the screenshot quality, out of interest?


----------



## Harpo




----------



## Pyan

gully_foyle said:


> Pyan, that would be a classic example of a barred spiral galaxy, maybe NGC1300 which is in the constellation of Eridanus.


Spot on, Gully...you know your galaxies! NGC 1300 it is.

And you may possibly be interested in this...

Home | Galaxy Zoo


----------



## Joel007

Lenny said:


> That's one hell of a screenshot.
> 
> Does the actual game when it's running meet the screenshot quality, out of interest?


 
Not on my PC 
At full gfx though, easily. That screenie should be more than twice that size.


----------



## Erin99

What game is it? It _does_ look good.


Harps, your desktop had to be the cleanest one yet, and no hidden icons!


----------



## Lenny

That's *Crysis*, that is.

Probably the most graphically demanding game to date.


----------



## Joel007

I'd been waiting for Crysis to come out, and it does indeed look awesome 
The gameplay is great fun as well, it's not _too_ difficult, but it's a good blend of recon, stealth, and good old Rambo action! I like shooting a tree and letting it collapse onto an attacker


----------



## gully_foyle

pyan said:


> Spot on, Gully...you know your galaxies! NGC 1300 it is.
> 
> And you may possibly be interested in this...
> 
> Home | Galaxy Zoo


Hmm, there goes my spare time. I've always been a bit of a Messier man rather than the extensive NGC. Much easier to find from a home 'scope.


----------



## Harpo

Leisha said:


> Harps, your desktop had to be the cleanest one yet, and no hidden icons!




ok so I cheated, it's not my desktop, but it's the image I have on  my desktop.  I found it on b3ta


----------



## Lenny

A new desktop picture that I'm going to put things over - little spaces for various icons to go so I know where they are. You know, Web Design, Homework, Music - groups of related things.

Same old trick, thumbnail that links to the full image:





The two things in it are Sackboys - characters which you fully customise yourself (material, clothes) from the upcoming PS3 game, *LittleBigPlanet*.


----------



## Overread

Well my newest background - kitty in the snow:






and if you want the hires (or more cats in snow)
Siberian Tiger - Tiger Mountain exhibit pictures from zoo trips photos on webshots


----------



## Lith

Lenny, those things are cuuuuuute.

Overread- pretty!

I've changed mine to reflect the story I'm writing now.  Amazing what the right gradient filter can do for an image.


----------



## Overread

ooh - took a moment but I reconise that!
and yes = really changes the image - and thinking about it its actually a very appropriate colouring for the world setting


----------



## Erin99

Excellent desktops here. 

That red one kind of reminds me of the girl in _The Ring_, half-hidden by the shadows....


----------



## Overread

Well I  can't find the exact scene  - but:





roughly the origianl of liths


----------



## Erin99

Oh, that's beautiful! 

Definitely quite a difference from the red one...


----------



## Overread

yep - Final Fantasy 10 really did take the PS2s grapics to new levels (and their cinematics are second to none - only Blizzard entertainment makes vids as good)


----------



## Erin99

I hardly ever play games - and certainly not ones like FF - so the best graphics I've come across are in Broken Sword 3 & 4 and Dreamfall: The Longest Journey.

Can't beat Syberia for 2D graphics, though.


----------



## Commonmind

I love that avatar Leish


----------



## Lenny

Hot damn... you don't realise how good the FFX graphics were until you see them after a long break. I really need to find it and look at it through HDMI.

It took me a moment to work out what it was, too - the red was confusing.


----------



## Overread

I remember reading one persons view of FFXIII once and one of thier complaints was that there was little change or improvment in the graphics between X and XIII
clearly he had not played X in a while and forgot that it basically did go as far as you could with a PS2----


----------



## Lenny

I think you might mean FFXII there.  Seeing as FFX cutscenes are the level of FFXIII gameplay graphics.


----------



## Overread

yah I think I do 
but its too late to edit the thread


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

here is my latest and greatest.


----------



## Ursa major

Brilliant, LoW!


----------



## Erin99

Oh, I do love that - and it looks purple! 



Thanks, Common. I might put Wig Cat back soon. I'm fond of it.


----------



## Erin99

My latest background (another one of my pics of Scotland):

View attachment 16237


----------



## Ursa major

So that isn't Hull? Or Carlisle?


----------



## Pyan

Leisha! Have you _really_ put a sticky quoting John Jarrold on your *desktop*? For shame.....


----------



## Erin99

You weren't supposed to notice that - that's why it's blurry and small.  Well, that's my motivator. I've found that, since I put it up, as soon as I switch on my lappy I see his comments and they bolster me to start editing.

So it's giving me incentive, which is good...





And, heck, I'll try anything if it helps me work. 


Ursa, yes, Hull is just over those mountains...! Honest.


----------



## The Ace

New one, Visualparadox again;


----------



## Erin99

I've had that one on my desktop! I _love_ that image!


----------



## Pyan

Leisha said:


> Ursa, yes, Hull is just over those mountains...! Honest.



As in "just over and another 350 miles......"


----------



## The Ace

Yes, Hull is a long way from Scotland, we like to keep it that way.


----------



## Overread

great images = to the last three!
not a purple one Leisha - you surprise me


----------



## Pyan

The Ace said:
			
		

> Yes, Hull is a long way from Scotland, we like to keep it that way.



We just wish we could say the same.....


----------



## Erin99

Uh... as a former Hully, I feel I should say something here and defend it...


But... uh... I mean, I _was_ only there when I worked. I didn't actually _live_ there, I lived 15 miles away, by the seaside...



> not a purple one Leisha - you surprise me


Ah - not everything has to be purple. Sometimes I like a change. _Sometimes_.

But then my sense returns and I lose the fight against Purple. 

It _is_ such a beautiful colour, though. How can anyone _not_ like it?


----------



## HoopyFrood

My desktop is currently covered in 57 small photos of me and my friends and the crazy things we've done over the past year and a half, starting with the first party at the start of last year, through days out and formal balls, right up to the science fiction themed party we had last term before Christmas. I won't post it out of respect for my friends, but it makes me so happy to look at it. Whenever revision plagued me this past week, I'd minimize all my windows and just look at my pictures...I love my crazy friends...


----------



## Sephiroth

A friend of mine worked in Hull for a couple of years, and I visited him often while he was there.  



It's even worse than Dundee!!


----------



## The Ace

Sephiroth said:


> A friend of mine worked in Hull for a couple of years, and I visited him often while he was there.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse than Dundee!!


 That's impossible.


----------



## Erin99

Hahaha! You mean you've been there? To Hull? 

When was this? I might've passed you! 



> It's even worse than Dundee!!



*cough* Yes, well, I won't even start on that one... 






> That's impossible.


Well, it _did_ win the award for the worst city in the UK, but I know a lot of the residents disagree...


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  You'd think so, Ace, but sheesh.....I was gobsmaked by the depravity of Hull!



Leish, it would've been, perhaps......2003/4......no wait, the World Cup was on, so 2002/3........

As a Dundonian, I felt strangely at home there, at times.  

Well, I would've, if it hadn't been for the bloody Union Jacks and St George's Crosses dangling out all the windows.........bleh!


----------



## Erin99

ROTFL! Football and men! 

Someone find me a nice man who _doesn't_ like it!

But, gah! You had to say 2002!!! I left Yorkshire in 2001 and moved to Cumbria!

Grrr. I really thought you might've been there when I was.




Does your friend still live there? And did he move to Hull from Dundee?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, he moved from Hull to Dundee to work there as a radiographer, he'd been working in Dundee for a while since he graduated (in 2001, which is why I know I wasn't there in 2001).  So you had definitely been exiled to Cumbria by the time I got there.  

After Hull, he was so traumatised p) that he moved to Australia for a year.  Unless it's been updated now, you can see the car he drove there on Google Earth.  But no, he's back in Dundee now, working at good old Ninewells Hospital (where we were all born).





Oh and see, football can be _useful!_


----------



## Overread

I fail to see how football can be useful -- and my view is the most large urban areas are best avoided! Though some (the mentioned) should be more avoided than others


----------



## Erin99

> So you had definitely been exiled to Cumbria by the time I got there.



You forgot to insert _(quite happily)_ after "been". 


But _Australia_? Sheesh! He definitely distanced himself there! 




> (where we were all born)


Was I? I could've sworn I was born in Beverley... 



OR, you don't like football? Did I just read that right? Surely not...

What sports _are_ you into, then?


----------



## Overread

errrr ----- sports ----- does the occasional husky walk (now non-existant at uni) count as a sport?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, he loved his year in Oz.  




And no, Leish, _everyone _is born at Nineys.  *Mwahahahahahaha! *


----------



## Erin99

*bounces*


There's a man here who _doesn't_ like sport! OMG, I've found one!

OR, do you know how rare your kind are?



Seph, no!!!! Wait... yes!!!! I'm Scottish!!! Me = Scottish! YAY!!!

Scotland, make way - I'm coming over the border!


----------



## Sephiroth

*a klaxon sounds somewhere in the distance*


----------



## Overread

rare - well I know a few others - geek clubs tend to concentrate the non-sporty types!
*remains on this side of the boarder* - nice scenery up there though ---


----------



## The Ace

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, he loved his year in Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, Leish, _everyone _is born at Nineys.  *Mwahahahahahaha! *



 Especially now they've all but destroyed the maternity unit in Perth.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, yes, indeed.  Another wonderfully sensible decision of government.


----------



## Erin99

Yeah, I know one other man who _doesn't_ like sport: My brother-in-law. But so far I haven't met anyone else here who _isn't_ interested in sports.

Geek clubs? Where can I find one of these? 



*sneaks over the border quietly, without setting of klaxons*

The Highlands here I come!


----------



## Sephiroth

Look out Highlands!!


----------



## Overread

ahh!
Loopy cat has gone all shadowy k9!


----------



## Erin99

Well, I thought this form would help us out with the shadow demon in the Lounge, but I got delayed anyway... 


It doesn't suit me. I'm a cat, not a dog!


----------



## Overread

hmm - try searching for Liger - thats an interesting big cat ( infact the biggest cat there is)


----------



## Erin99

Oh, I love ligers! Yes, I've seen loads of picture of them. I also like these: It's a house cat! It's a tiger! | Article | Life.com


----------



## Overread

ooh - certainly makes owning your own tiger easier - maybe you should start om these then upgrade to the larger cat later


----------



## Erin99

If I had one of these, I wouldn't want a larger cat. 

Aren't they cute?! I bet they would bully the neighbouring cats, too...



Hmmm... still want a horse though. Haven't seen on of those in minature yet...


----------



## Overread

hehe - my sister has been after one for 10+years - and she is only about to start her GCSEs == well her campain is slowly gaining ground == slowly


----------



## Erin99

You think she'll get one? A real LIVE horse? Whoa! Now _that_ would be a dream come true.

You have to have the space to keep one, so she better have a large garden...


----------



## Overread

well that has always been one problem - the only land near us which she could use is the farmers - a set-aside field - though recently he has been relenting on loaning the filed out. Still it would have to be completly ploughed and flattened over to get it flat (and de holed). Its still in the planning stages (which in my house still means that there are years to go) plus the fact that she wants to follow animale care and go to uni and do A-levels and all the rest -- time and location factors that mean that she won't be at home to care for it -- they are hte biggest problem for her


----------



## Erin99

Oh, so she's like me: she wants one but probably won't get one (unless a miracle occurs). And the farmer may un-loan his field, in which case she'd be stuck.

And I wanted to do animal care at Bishop Burton! It's a good career, if you aren't allergic to animals like I am. Is she in her final GCSE year, then?

Oh, I've just realised I'm thread-hijacking. Oops...


----------



## Overread

just starting next year I think (though her plans are already well in advance of that ) 
your allergic to animals??


----------



## Erin99

Last night I had a dream I was doing my exams all over again! The horror! The _horror_! 

And there was an emu on a lawnmover, too...

Anyway, yes, I have hayfever _and_ allergies. But that doesn't stop me stroking every cat I meet, or owning one! I've had hamsters, chipmunks, cats, Russian hamsters... A house isn't the same without a pet.

Um... I'll upload a picture I've used as my desktop in the past, so I haven't hijacked (yes, my Scotland photos again):

View attachment 16239

See, Mr Mod, I'm good.


----------



## Overread

mod - where??
*hides*
I know how it is with hayfever - its a pain -- worst part is that I have never lived in a town - or a dust free house (you know though ones where everything is a shade of cream) so I can never work out how I got it --  though I did work out that hte pills did nothing for me!
Great shot there  ---- I really need to get out of Egham!!


----------



## Erin99

Oh, you have hayfever too? It's a pain in summer, isn't it? 

I grew up in a countryside where there was pollen aplenty. However, I'm also allergic to perfume and strong sprays (which is good, considering some women STINK of too much perfume these days).

Pills don't work for me either. I think they're just a con, personally. 


Save up and go on holiday, OR. There are some wonderful places to visit. You HAVE to see the white sands of Morar. Honestly, it will take your breath away.


Oh, and the mods are _always_ watching. They have godly powers.


----------



## Overread

hmm- but I wonder who watches the watchers?
night Leisha!


----------



## Ursa major

That would be the supermoderators, OR. (And the snoopermoderators, of course.)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Got a new one to share...again from digitalblasphemy.com


----------



## Overread

nice image lady = very fanasty world like!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

thanks OR! you should check out that website, he has lots of cool backgrounds.


----------



## Erin99

WOW! That _is_ a beautiful image, LW. 

I hope someone will forgive me for this... but I love it, and I don't have a cat... and it reminds me of my old one. 

View attachment 16342


----------



## Overread

some one stole evil-cat-in-a-box!!!
shame the focus missed off her eyes - -but still a nice shot of the demonic cat!


----------



## Erin99

I love that picture. Sometimes I minimise all my windows and stare at it... and wish I had a cat... 


And... and _evil_?! She's beautiful and graceful!


----------



## Overread

you have not had her eating you fingers! 
and in her younger days there was only one way to get any where near her - quick movement of the arms to her ears - her only weakspot - anywhere else and it was a timer unitl attack of the claws --- and never never touch the paws!
(even now she needs to be in a very very good mood)


----------



## Erin99

Oh! She sounds sooo sweet! 

When I was younger, my best friend told me her cat HATED people and would scratch and hiss at them - and when I next went around I called it over and stroked it. By the time my friend came in through the door, she was sat on my knee and purring. My friend never did believe me that I _hadn't_ picked her up and put her there. She was adamant that her cat HATED people.

I LOVE cats!!! Hey - do you want to send her my way? I like feisty cats.


----------



## Stenevor




----------



## Animaiden

Here is my lovely desktop:


----------



## Sire Of Dragons




----------



## Lith

Darn this thread. It's making me change my wallpapers more often than I'm used to. And no, it has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I've just reinstalled Windows and am madly eating up all my new free space with modifications of new pictures I picked up on the internet.  And I'm remembering to leave blank edges to clutter up with files now.

Is that Iron Man?  *_is clueless_*

Sire of Dragons- that's cool.  Trippy.


----------



## Culhwch

Mine currently:


----------



## Pyan

Love the cat's eye, Cul....

My current one:


----------



## Erin99

Memories of Scotland...


----------



## Commonmind

Oh, I almost forgot about this thread.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Mac dock...mac dock! Woot! And I love the picture, Commonmind.


----------



## Commonmind

Thanks, I made it myself 

Japanese Wave Vista Background by ~unsanechild on deviantART

(And I think that's the second time I've {shamelessly} plugged my own wallpaper; I promise it's the last!)


----------



## Erin99

Cool. I like your orange theme. Works very well!

And plug away, no one minds. I've always liked that image, ever since I saw it a couple of years ago on a documentary about tsumanis.


----------



## Commonmind

Thanks! (and it was your old blue theme that inspired me, so thanks for that too!)


----------



## Lioness

The image thingy didn't work...damn.


----------



## Joel007

Here you go Lioness


----------



## Lioness

Thanks Joel.

When I get around to it (i.e when my sister gets off the main computer) I'll put up a picture of the desktop at mums.


----------



## Rane Longfox

This one probably requires some explanation... Over at the malazan forums, Erikson calls us the Scary Mob, so one of the guys did a drawing with lots of the forum characters on... we might get it put on a t-shirt when he comes over on his signing tour, to prove exactly how scary we are


----------



## Commonmind

That's hilarious.


----------



## Happy Joe

Most recently I have been attracted to some of Andy Simmons' work.






Dreamlandworks Image Gallery :: Art of Andy Simmons

Enjoy!


----------



## nomad45

Hi all.
New guy here. I've been drawing animated gifs as desktop background screens for a few monts now, having drawn from scratch so to speak
my 1st picture on the computer 9 monts ago. I have been doing Andromeda based animations as of late.
here is a capture of my desktop.  Drawn by me animated of course.


----------



## Erin99

Wow, nomad, that's brilliant! I once tried moving backgrounds because I thought the idea was cool, but it used up too much of my system resources.

You draw very well.


----------



## Sephiroth

That is cool.  





A moving background would screw with my mind, though, I'd get disoriented........


----------



## Erin99

Heh. I should make a swirling multicolour, hypnotising background. 

"You are feeling sleepy..."


Oh! Oh! Oh! One more post and I'm on 1500! WOW!


----------



## Overread

one more you say = you would not be spamming would you now loopy


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, congrats.  





Oh, I can't be hypnotised, you know?

Even when I went with it, I never really felt properly 'under'.  It was relaxing, but I was still totally in control of myself the whole time......


----------



## Erin99

> one more you say = you would not be spamming would you now loopy



Er... no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heh. Actually, I like commenting on people's pictures. There are some lovely ones in here. 

Take mine for example:






Hehe.



I bet I could hypnotise you, Seph. And I'd get you to give me your koala sweets too.


Edit: Who! And now I'm on 1500! Fantastic. I like that number.


----------



## Overread

hmm I think I recognise that one from somewhere............
but where?


----------



## Erin99

Hmmm... I wonder. 

Except it's purplised!


Doh! And now I'm on 1501! Grrr!


----------



## Sephiroth

Bet you couldn't.


----------



## Erin99

Bet I could.

We could go on all day.


----------



## Overread

ooh Leisah has wolf shot !!!!!


----------



## Erin99

I have a few wolf shots (not *mine*, however). 

He looks a little streched, though...


What's on your desktop? Last time I saw, it was a big cat, I think.


----------



## Sephiroth

Couldn't.


----------



## Erin99

Are you just gonna spam, mister, or will you post your desktop too? 


Oh, and _could_.


----------



## Sephiroth

_Could_.  


And here, just for you, is my current, _riveting _desktop display.


----------



## Grimward

Have to admit, Seph, that is quite riveting...


----------



## Sephiroth

Not as much as that, though.  But it's the wrong shape for a desktop.  





S'pose I could tilt it on its side...............?


I will pick a new picture eventually, but nothing has caught my fancy as yet.


----------



## Commonmind

lol. I remember, back in the old days, I would install everything I got my hands on and would arrange my icons around the borders of the desktop, just like you have. When the icons eventually spiraled into the middle and there was no more room, I reformatted and reinstalled Windows. It was quite possibly the best gauge for maintenance I've ever used


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Yeah.  My rule is that I am not allowed any more icons than fit around the edge of the screen once.  

So if, or rather _when _that happens, I have to be ruthless.  What do I need?  What do I not really need?  


To be honest, there are already some superfluous ones there, but they haven't been there long enough to annoy me yet, since everything is still shiny and new.  

I was considering having folders with groups of icons in them at one point, but...that sort of defeats the purpose of having a desktop, doesn't it?  

A click and _then _a double click?  Eww, no thanks...... ;p


----------



## nomad45

Leisha said:


> Wow, nomad, that's brilliant! I once tried moving backgrounds because I thought the idea was cool, but it used up too much of my system resources.
> 
> You draw very well.


 
Thanks alot Leisha. Very much appreciated.
I'm a consumate multitasker. In fact I have a friend in Singapore named bracer  who would swear I'm either genetically female or an alien for all the things I do at the same time. As such moving backgrounds are no sweat. and as to my resourses, I try to keep the frames under 100. so thats not a problem.
before I learned to draw my own pics I made 400 frame gifs. No problem.
I wish I could post the links to the rest of my stuff here.
(The ones that dont violate copyright law of couse), But I need a few more posts before I can do that.
But If you're interrested I have them posted at the Save Andromeda .com
site. It's really quiet there though. I hate it when good things die.
here are a couple of frames.


----------



## nomad45

Wow, nomad, that's brilliant! I once tried moving backgrounds because I thought the idea was cool, but it used up too much of my system resources.

You draw very well. 


Thanks for the kind words floks.
As to the resourse problem . no problem. My machine can handle much more.
Plus I try to keep my animations below 100 frames.
I have made some with 400. But that was before I learned to draw my own pic's.

As to the distraction, I'm a consumated multitasker. so I like the motion.
I have a friend in Singapore named Bracerjack who would swear I was genetically female for my multitasking.
I can't yet post the links here. However I have posted them at Save Andromeda site. under graphics / Walpaper and Vengance of Apollo.
Here are a couple of frames.


----------



## Erin99

You know, nomad, you can post animated gifs here too. 




---------------------------------------

Oh, and Seph, _COULD_!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, post an animated one if you can (if they're small enough?) so we can see it in action!










(....._could_, Leish. )


----------



## Erin99

ROTFLMAO!

Could. And you need a new desktop. At least pick a purple colour if you're being pictureless!


----------



## Sephiroth

Well let's be honest, that fox could probably hypnotise anyone, hmm?  





I need a new desktop.  This is the background generic to the 'XP Silver' theme, which is what I use.  

Purple is a good shout, maybe I can find a pic with lost of purple in it.  

I'm quite picky, though.


----------



## Erin99

Oh, I found you a perfect one, Seph!


Purple eyes desktop wallpaper


*sniggers*

But you know, you can chage the standard colour. You right-click on the desktop, go to "properties", then in the Desktop tab choose a different colour (i.e. purple ). Easy!


----------



## weaveworld

Here's mines


----------



## Sephiroth

Ooh, atmospheric.  I like it!  











Yeah Leish, that'll do.  

And yeah, I know I _could _change the colour, but it'd still be boring.  I'll find a nice, shiny picture sooner or later.  

Until then, I'll make do with boring old grey.


----------



## Erin99

Wow! Weave, that's a gorgeous image!


And what are you after, other than purple? Or have you no idea until you see it? I have some nice Scotland photos - even purple-looking ones...

And you said could!!! Ha!


----------



## Sephiroth

I know, it was _me _who said it, remember?  





Dunno what I'm after, it has to be more than just a nice pic, it has to carry some kind of symbolic meaning for me before I'll use it.


----------



## Erin99

Symbolic, eh? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/220/477934856_8db9c3d997.jpg


*runs away quickly*


----------



## Sephiroth

Dock leafs?







Where's the nettle sting?


----------



## Erin99

LOL! I wondered if you'd get it. Tut tut, Mr. Brains.

The aforementioned plant is labelled as a _weed_ (that's what I typed in on Google).


----------



## Sephiroth

You mean you've never rubbed a dock leaf on you?  



*gasp*


Are you insinuating that I like weeds?!


----------



## nomad45

Yeah, post an animated one if you can (if they're small enough?) so we can see it in action!

Yeah I tried I even had to reduce the size and change format to each of these pics to get the to upload. 
Theses animations are definately not uploadable here. the firs one I showed is 13.9 mb the limit on this site is 100 kb
When i get 15 posts in I'll be able to give the links. Sorry 

Seph Try this one


----------



## Erin99

Heh, Seph. 

Or I could call you a weed. One of the two. Or both.

Oh, and I often rub dock leaves on myself. Don't you know, I do that on a night, often. It's fun. And tickly.




Anyway, try this. It may help you: InterfaceLIFT




> Theses animations are definately not uploadable here. the firs one I showed is 13.9 mb


Whoa! Blimey. Perhaps not, then. Unless you resize them a lot first?


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, well we'll follow your links when you can post them, Nomad.  No worries.  









Whoa, you mean get a wallpaper that's designed as a wallpaper, Leish?  

That'd be a radical departure from my normal strategy.  





As for the bit about the dock leaves, well, cor blimey.  I have this decidedly odd mental picture of you now.......!!


----------



## Erin99

ROTFLMAO!!! Yes, it's the secret way to keep your legs smooth. Honest.

And I really should stop posting here....

Aha! hang on....






Tada!


----------



## Sephiroth

*applauds Leisha's legitimisation of her continuing presence here*









I do like the shrooms, though.


----------



## Overread

I see it - the OR folder I see it!
so it does exist -- interesting


----------



## Erin99

Oops...  Er... *cough* No, it doesn't. That says "or", as in "yes *or* no".


And I found a better image to use:






Yayayayay! Kitties!


----------



## Sephiroth

That is a great picture.  I can see her teeth.


----------



## Erin99

Meet Vamp Cat. 


She's cute!

And you know what, OR, I'll even let you take a peek in my or folder:


----------



## Overread

Wait as sec -- I don't own a spork!
That spork is evil!


----------



## Sephiroth

Leisha!!!! GET THAT SPORK OUT OF THERE!!!!!!!!!  







HOW many TIMES do we need to WARN you about those THINGS???!!!

You're asking for trouble, young lady!!

(You've even called it 'ha', you damn child you!  )


----------



## Erin99

LOLOL! Yeah, sorry about that. That spork just keeps slipping in, you know.

(I sent it to Seph via e-mail once, since I threatened him with it if he ignored something I said.) And Evil Purple Spork invaded Seph's messagebox! 

Oh, and it named itself. Loopy is too nice to name it _Ha_.


----------



## Sephiroth

Riiiiiight.  





That spork (I refuse to call it by its name) will be the death of you, O heedless Loopy!

It's already started infiltrating your file system, by the looks of things.


----------



## nomad45

Well no It wouldnt do to even try to resize them, the effect would be lost. besides. it looks as though some of you are on Vi$ta.

        No wonder you were worried about loosing your resourses. Leisha. There's half the problem right there. I had a Vi$ta machine for awhile. After playing with it for awhile I couldn't get it back in its package fast enugh.

The following is one mans opinion only. I don't men to go off on a rant here but 
I hate Vi$ta.   I mean Its a resourse hog for starters. It's slow as dirt compared to my computer.
You can barely control the windows color scheme. Transfering files is a nightmare.
And to top it off I couldnt use my Animated backgrounds. I mean I didn't put all that effort into them not to use them, right?

 Now don't get me wrong here. I't fine for those out there who like it. But Im one of those controle freaks who customises everything on my machine right down to the color of my Icon text. It all has to match. If you take a look at the capture of my desktop you will notice the lack of Icons. I do group my Icons into folders. I hate clutter.
I know I'm a tad touched.


----------



## Commonmind

I definitely don't want to start a debate about Vista's viability, we all know there are too many of those hanging about, but I do want to point out a few of the fallacies you've mentioned.

First, you can completely customize Vista, in very much the same way you could XP. In fact, there's even a UXTheme patch available (as there was for XP) that allows you to change Vista's interface on almost every level. And, due to Vista's desktop rendering engine, the possibilities of what you can do are literally endless. Imagine traditional Desktop X styled themes without having to pay for an application that alters the OS in order to function in that way. With Vista, it's all right there, you just have to learn how to use it (or learn how to get it to work as you like).

Vista _is_ a resource hog, but so is every new iteration of an OS when compared to its predecessor. People always complain for the first year or two of an OS's lifespan, when they're doubling their ram to achieve tolerable performance; that's how it was with Windows 98, and Windows XP; that's how it's always been. I remember XP's launch. The same arguments were made then, yet it is considered to be one of the finest operating systems Microsoft has ever produced. And Vista isn't the only culprit here. As all software evolves it requires more resources with which to function; that is, excuse the adage, the nature of the beast. And you can always turn some of that flare and flash off (essentially mooting your complaint). I have Vista running on an old laptop that, according to its specifications, shouldn't run Vista at all; yet it runs it and runs it well, without one groan. Sure, it doesn't look as fantastic as my other PC's, but then neither did XP while it was installed.

File transfer is also much improved over XP. There's far less data loss and far more options available to you if you know how to utilize them. Granted, pre-SP1 there were some issues with transfer speed, but those have been corrected (and again, this is something XP was guilty of at launch; I couldn't tell you how many times I sent a file across my network, only to have to start the entire process over again -- ironically, an issue Vista solved out of the gate).

Animated backgrounds aren't only much easier with Vista, they're practically encouraged. Of course, Vista Ultimate is required for Dreamscenes, but you can easily use animated backgrounds on all iterations as long as you know what to do and how to do it.

The running theme here is that, just as was required of you with XP, you need to learn to use the operating system in order to see its potentiality and use it to its fullest. Out of the box a lot of people expected to find an updated XP with a prettier face, and when they found they couldn't do all the power-user muscle-flexing they were used to with their older operating system, they called Vista a flop and ran the other way. The truth is they simply didn't take the time to dig in the way they did with XP. Essentially, XP has inadvertently created a generation of users that are somewhat lazy and pretentious. Or, at the very least, presumptuous.

I've been using Vista since beta, and I have it installed on all of my machines and find there to be no issues with it that I can't fix or work around with a little research and some diligence. Sure, it has some inherent issues, but XP took years to become the monster it is today. Unfortunately for XP, it simply has too many limitations in this growing hardware and software industry to be used any further than it already has.


----------



## nomad45

I did say this was one mans opinoin didn't I?

From my point of view I found the vista os cumbersome. thats just me.
and perhaps you're right I may have become a little lazy. there were just changes in the way of doing things that I'm not comfortable with.
yes I know vista ultimate can run animated backgrounds useing dreamscape.
But what of gifs? I like drawing my own animations. How would I go about makeing my animations work on vista?  I tried and tried to change the windows colors and every time I had everything set the would revert to default. I dug down into system 32 and everywhere else I could think of to get it to do what you seem to have done with ease. ?How did you find these tools?


----------



## Commonmind

I wasn't arguing your opinion. I was merely stating that your opinion sounded as if it were based on things which simply weren't true. It was less a counter-argument and more an informatory reply; if you were under the impression these things couldn't be done, rest assured they can (maybe not in the same fashion or in the way which you're familiar).

And I wasn't implying_ you_ were lazy, specifically (so let me apologize if it came off that way), only that XP has engineered a slew of users which are so comfortable with the way the OS operates that they expect Vista to operate in the same exact way. Mac users tend to be this way as well, which is why quite a few of them shun the PC altogether -- they simply don't want to learn how to use the Windows platform correctly, but rather than owning up to this fact they simply point fingers and name-call. As a long time Mac user, I know this all too well; every time I talk with some of my colleages in the audio/graphics field, their perception of the PC is so flawed it's almost laughable (not without a little irony, the opposite is mostly true for PC users -- wow, I digress).

Also, there are a plethora of ways to achieve animated backgrounds in other iterations of Vista. Dreamrender being a free, easy to use and very robust application which not only animates many different types of backgrounds, but does it using even less resources than the old method of using animated gifs/html sources. It's a third-party app, but is as unobtrusive as a media player running idle in the background. Again, there are many more options as well. 

With Vista changing every aspect of the Shell is also well within reach with a little poking and prodding.


----------



## Momoka

This place needs more Linux... ah, there we go 



 

(Just click to see the full-sized version).


----------



## nomad45

I suppose I will need you to tutor me If/ When I get another vista machine.
as for now I'm in love with this Compaq running xp pro with 280 gig hd ,2.4 gig duocore with 3 gigs of ram.


----------



## Momoka

Now that sounds like a nice machine. Mine is a 17" Toshiba laptop with 1.6ghz Core 2 Duo, 2G of ram, 160G HD and ATI 2400HD. Bit of an overkill, (especially for Linux) but great for gaming


----------



## nomad45

mine also has ati I just don't know the mod


----------



## Commonmind

nomad45 said:


> I suppose I will need you to tutor me If/ When I get another vista machine.
> as for now I'm in love with this Compaq running xp pro with 280 gig hd ,2.4 gig duocore with 3 gigs of ram.



Oh, but exploring is half the fun! 

In all seriousness, I'm glad you're enjoying your XP box and when you do decide to migrate to Vista I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## nomad45

There is one quirk about ths machine. I won't run an astro gemini screensaver smoothly.
I had this problem with my HP Presario. I chalked it up to slow prossesor or limited ram.
So I upgraded to a sony vio. with a 3.19 ghz prosessor . that was the ticket. 
Well fast forward to today I now have this Compaq. In every way Stroger, Better, Faster. somebody que the 6m $ man music heh
And now my astro gemini screensavers are back to being choppy. wtf,over?
Vanna I'd like to buy a clue. Any suggestions? could it be HP architecture ?
BTW
I now can post my shortcuts so here are a few. Enjoy. 


 Tac Scan IV By Brad Tharpe.EXE 
Tac Scan IV By Brad Tharpe.EXE

Tac Scan IV.GIF
Tac Scan IV.GIF

Tac Scan VII By Brad Tharpe.EXE
Tac Scan VII By Brad Tharpe.EXE

TACSCAN IX.GIF
TACSCAN IX.GIF

TAC SCAN X. b GIF.GIF
TAC SCAN X. b GIF.GIF

  VENGANCE OF APOLLO, MAIN SCAN.GIF
VENGANCE OF APOLLO, MAIN SCAN.GIF

VENGANCE OF APOLLO, MAIN SCAN.GIF
VENGANCE OF APOLLO, MAIN SCAN.GIF

Vengance of Apollo Tactical..EXE
Vengance of Apollo Tactical..EXE

VOA TACTICAL.GIF
VOA TACTICAL.GIF
i3pph

VOA TACTICAL. MK II.GIF
VOA TACTICAL. MK II.GIF


----------



## Wybren

This is my current one


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Very nice Wyb, beautiful view. 

Here is mine right now...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Here's mine. This isn't the background I generally use, although I used to -- I wish I could show you my usual one because it's epic. It's a collage of great pictures of me and my friends over the last year and a half, but because it's got my friends in it, it's hardly fair to them if I were to post it on this public forum.

Really I just wanted to show you how empty my desktop is. Lookit! I hate clutter, even on my laptop. Yes, I have a laptop, not a Mac. I just like the Mac dock.


----------



## nomad45

I'm into outer space so It gets an resounding 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Erin99

Wybren, that's my Ullswater photo! I'm so pleased you like it that much! 

And YAY for the new tech forum!

YAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Ursa major

That dragon at the bottom right of your desktop has really thick eyelashes, Hoopy.


----------



## Erin99

ROTFLMAO!!!


I see a pig, though, or an anteater.


----------



## Ursa major

A seahorse, surely, not a pig, Loopy-Kit.


----------



## Erin99

Seahorse or dolphin at the bottom left. Bottom right is a pig or an anteater.

Loopy is being loopy again. 

Oh, actually, now I see 2 dolphins!


----------



## Sephiroth

A little less boring, although I dunno how long I'll keep this one.......


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! What's that thing? 

Or, more specifically, which game is that from?

Are you stopping long, Mr. Ultima, or is this a passing Wybren-thread visit?







Oh, and it's better than a blank page.


----------



## Sephiroth

FFVII, of course.  

It's someone's impression of _Knights of the Round_, the most powerful summon......




And it's a Wybren-thread visit, mainly, though I might not log out RIGHT this second.  






Oh, Nomad, what am I supposed to view those with, btw?


----------



## Lenny

They look somewhat like Judges from FFXII, but they also don't...

Does that help? 

EDIT: Curses. Too slow. At least I got "FF" and "II" right.


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Yeah, easy to tell it's FF, innit?  





They are _they_, yes, but they are also _it_.  _They _are one.  And thirteen, IIRC.





[edit]  LOL!  And 'V' and 'X' are quite close in the alphabet too, Lenny.


----------



## Wybren

OH wow that is very groovy. The big guy at the back makes me think of Sauron


----------



## Sephiroth

Except he's on our side.


----------



## Erin99

Well, Len, considering I (*starts ducking*) have never seen or played a FF game, it doesn't help much. 

And he has too many weapons. Boys and their toys. 

I might be off soon, too. Cheese on toast is calling... (yeah, I actually hear it in my head: "Eat me... _Eeeeeat_ me.... Eat _meeeee_!)



And I didn't bother with nomad's links. The site says it doesn't like my cookie settings, so I left it. I can't be bothered to tinker.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, when you're a summon monster whose sole purpose is to pwn your enemies, there's no such thing as _too many weapons_.  



Thirteen attacks, each dealing maximum damage (well, unless you've somehow got your hands on KoR while you're still on a pretty low level, which is unlikely for most.    Heh.).   Hence, thirteen weapons.  


129,987 HP per use.  To be honest, I stopped using it after the initial excitement, it makes it too easy.  I beat both the Emerald and Ruby Weapons without it (and without the underwater materia either, for Emerald).  


I know, I'm full of it.


----------



## Lenny

Sephiroth said:


> Oh, Nomad, what am I supposed to view those with, btw?


 


Leisha said:


> And I didn't bother with nomad's links. The site says it doesn't like my cookie settings, so I left it. I can't be bothered to tinker.


 
The .exe's install the animated wallpapers, I'd imagine (I downloaded one but didn't install).

The .gif's will run in a picture viewer like IrfanView, and maybe even WMP. If not, you can download them and then drag and drop it into your browser window, which will open up a new tab showing the animation.

And they're not bad. You probably answered the question, nomad, but I'm too lazy to go back and look - What did you use to draw/make the animations?


----------



## Sephiroth

Cheers, Lenny.  






And that's the thread back on track.  We get our tech forum at last, and I start going on about gaming in it.


----------



## Lenny

And how is one supposed to game without technology? 

Give me five minutes and I'll sketch out an idea for my custom wallpaper (just to make the post legit and not spam, you know ).


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh no, we can't game without technology, but _theoretically _one can have technology and not game.  


Although why one would want to do that is beyond me.....


----------



## Erin99

Hmmm... perhaps I'll go back and look at them again, once I've changed my cookies, then.

(Wohooo! Sorry, I'm still so excited because I'm _posting in the tech section. THE TECH SECTION!_)

Yes... easily excitable, I know.


Bolds unknown words:


> Thirteen attacks, each dealing maximum damage (well, unless you've somehow got your hands on *KoR* while you're still on a pretty low level, which is unlikely for most.  Heh.). Hence, thirteen weapons.
> 
> 
> 129,987 *HP (I take it this isn't the sauce or Harry Potter )* per use. To be honest, I stopped using it after the initial excitement, it makes it too easy. I beat both the *Emerald* and *Ruby Weapons* without it (and without *the underwater materia* either, for Emerald).



See - a bit pointless for me. Loopy is waaay behind on games. 

*feels inadequate and backs away slowly*


----------



## Overread

hmmmmmm Loopy should try FFIX - I think you would like that one!


----------



## Sephiroth

Uh, KoR is just short for Knights of (the) Round, since it's a pain to write it out in full each time.  

HP is hit points, which you'll find in a wide variety of games, not just RPGs..... 


Emerald Weapon and Ruby Weapon are the most fearsome optional bosses in FFVII, and the underwater materia means you don't have a 20 minute time limit to win the Emerald fight, you can take as long as you like.  But you have to equip the materia into one of your materia slots, thus sacrificing something else.  

And no, I won't explain 'materia' or 'materia slot', or else we'll be here all night.  



I think you'd love the stories and the worlds, Loopy.  I dunno if the gameplay is your thing or not, however.  

*shrugs*

But you should try!!


----------



## Erin99

Hmm... two of you saying I should try it....

One specifies (FFIX), the other does not...


And yet all of this is not getting my editing done...


(I bet you'll all be wishing I was more like Momo, who plays games...)



And I've just noticed my use of ellipsis... Hmmm...


----------



## Sephiroth

_Doesn't specify?!  _Are you _kidding?!!!  _


Leish, I'm a _living advert_ for Final Fantasy VII, whaddya mean I _don't specify?  

_
The other one I'd heartily recommend is FFX, although I think OR's right that you might enjoy IX, too. 


But no, I don't wish you were different, or else you wouldn't be you, would you?

And yes, I'm not getting much editing done here either, although I'm about halfway through the line edit now.  


Must....log out......NOW!!!



(And I've just noticed your ellipsis is missing an 'L'.    Oh look, you've fixed it already.  )


----------



## Erin99

LOL! Yes, my cheese on toast makes it hard to type properly. I'm usung my nails, not my fingers. 


Oop...just finished my food.


And you know, you walking FFVII advert, I usually zone out if you mention FF.  Unless I play it, I won't grasp much. Loopy is gamely-challenged.

And... people wouldn't want to swap me? *is smiling* Yay!


----------



## Ursa major

Just Remember, Loopy-Kit: playing FF will reduce either Chrons time eek:) or editing time eek; or both eek:)!


----------



## Sephiroth

Do you even _own _a PSX or PS2, Leish?  

Although I think FFVII-XII are available for the PC too?  Anyone?





And of course we wouldn't...except when you start waving sporks around.......


----------



## Overread

I know FF VII and VIII were on the PC but I think the others - if they are and located only in the US and Japan


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Cough cough* I believe we have Final Fantasy threads elsewhere...?


----------



## Commonmind

Sephiroth said:


> Do you even _own _a PSX or PS2, Leish?
> 
> Although I think FFVII-XII are available for the PC too?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we wouldn't...except when you start waving sporks around.......



They stopped the ports after VIII, unfortunately.


----------



## Erin99

Ursa major said:


> Just Remember, Loopy-Kit: playing FF will reduce either Chrons time eek:) or editing time eek; or both eek!



Yeah, and that's my problem!!! There are not enough hours in my day as it is!



And nope (she says cheerfully). I only have a PC and a DS Lite (which my sisters are jealous of, since they have DSs). But a gaming machine would certainly look nice on the 32" Sony TV...


Edit: Yes, Hoopy's right. Oops... So now we're talking gaming in the tech forum.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, did they, CM?  More's the pity.  Although it would feel weird playing one on the PC.  





And yes, Hoopy is indeed right.  We just can't help ourselves.  *cough* 


*wanders off looking sheepish*


----------



## Lenny

I don't think so, Seph. I know FFVII was, but that's all I know. Oh, and FFXI, obviously. The others, I believe, were PS PS2 only.

EDIT: Ah, too slow again. 

Sorry, Officer Hoops! I blame Sephiroth, personally.


----------



## Commonmind

Yeah, it was weird. They didn't streamline the engine or improve upon the visuals at all, so it came out looking like a nasty mess, and played even worse. Though to its credit, the game manuals were far longer than they ever were before.


----------



## Sephiroth

I blame Sephiroth too.  He doesn't know when to shut the hell up.  

*looks even more sheepish*



But if I may be permitted one more FF-related comment, I just want to say that if that is the case, I'm glad I stuck to playing them on consoles.


----------



## Erin99

_Et viola_:


----------



## Lenny

Ah! A desktop! Brilliant. And whilst the thread's still on-track, anyone for an FF discussion? 

But seriously - looks like the pink theme isn't strong enough to stop black showing through the start bar, eh? Take that!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's nice Leish. One of your own pics?


----------



## Ursa major

And there's none of that purpish purplishness.


----------



## Overread

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!
Nive - very nice! shiningwaterse and snowcapped hills (or would those be dem mountain things?)

1 min and 4 responces - a good shot I think!


----------



## Sephiroth

You're really down on our favourite colour, aren't you, Mr Bear?  What's _your _favourite colour?  Hmm?  





Don't tempt me, Lenny.  


I must say, Vista is very pretty to look at.  I agree with you there, Leish!


----------



## Ursa major

I rather like green, as it happens - but I use the default Vista colour scheme.


----------



## Erin99

*hugs the fellow purple liker*  We have to stick together! 

Thanks, everyone.

And yep - 'tis indeed one of my own - from the Highlands of Scotland.

And pink?! Pah! I spit on the colour pink!


Edit: Green's not too bad. My second fav. colour, actually.


----------



## Sephiroth

Which is?  (I'm not familiar with Vista.)


Can't argue with green, I suppose, although there are a couple of shades of it that are decidedly unpleasant.  Others I like, though, so..._meh_.  *shrugs*




We do indeed, Leish!  We shall paint the town purple!


----------



## Ursa major

I think it's vaguely Teal.


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh, that's not so good, I'm not a teal person, really.  I like a bit more green in my greens than that, although I _do _like some blue, too. 

My favourite green is...oh no, wait, I can't say that.  It involves FF!!


----------



## Ursa major

And don't say Lincoln  - *someone* will suggest you should be posting in the Biscuit Barrel thread.


----------



## Commonmind

The color of her eyes...


----------



## Erin99

> Oh, that's not so good, I'm not a teal person, really. I like a bit more green in my greens than that, although I do like some blue, too.



Here are the colours I painted my old bedroom, back in Yorkshire. I think they go very well together, especially with purple borders and light green walls. 






(Not the black, though. I didn't use black.)


Edit: OMG! I made a SCARY eek:) spelling error!!! Quick, best change it!


----------



## Ursa major

That was a lot of black paint you used there, Loopy-Kit.


(By the way, I didn't realise you hated your home county quite that much.)


----------



## Overread

would that involve Yorkshire and a letter that is very close to and can sometimes be pressed instead of r??????


----------



## HoopyFrood

Hey, I pointed out one thread that was getting a bit off topic is all (and had threads about it elsewhere anyway), I'm not watching every thread and pointing out the slightest deviations...


----------



## Ursa major

It might, OR, it might.


Sorry, Officer Hoopy. We'll move along now....


----------



## Erin99

LOLOLOL! Yes, OR.

And, oh, the shame, the shame! I can't believe I spelled _that_. 

I LOVE Yorkshi*r*e! Honest, Ursa.


----------



## Ursa major

Then it's best you put that little accident behind you. We won't mention it again (unless it'll be really funny).


----------



## Lenny

HoopyFrood said:


> Hey, I pointed out one thread that was getting a bit off topic is all (and had threads about it elsewhere anyway), I'm not watching every thread and pointing out the slightest deviations...


 
Officer Frood, Thread Police. 

I'm half-tempted to find a big version of Hoopy's avatar, Photoshop a copper hat onto it, and set it to my desktop.


----------



## Ursa major

Copper is almost the correct colour, Lenny.


----------



## HoopyFrood

And conversely my point was that I'm _not_ watching every thread to point out when they go off top-

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh. 



Oh and Leish, your colour scheme there was very 'Women's Lib'.  



To be fair, asking Hoopy to police off-topic posts would basically be asking her to follow me around every time I log on.


----------



## Erin99

And me.

Oop. Yep, see? Or am I just stalking Seph around the forums?


----------



## Sephiroth

We stalk each other, it's like the ouroboros snake.


----------



## Erin99

I don't stalk--

Oh, um, yeah. 




But where you go, there's sure to be conversation.  Sometimes loads of people can be logged in, yet no one posts, even though I try. In the end I end up thread killing most threads.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

But don't we all become threadkillers at one point or another?


----------



## Erin99

True. But some nights I have a list of ten or more freshly killed threads in my Control Panel, and they're all at the top...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

LOL! Well Leish, you are in quite a lot of threads, so some are bound to not get answered right away. 
Just glad you answered this thread so I didn't become a threadkiller!  (for this one at least)


----------



## Sephiroth

My secret is that I NEVER look at my User CP.  






Seriously, though, I don't.  Subscribed threads?  What's that......?!



So I surely kill threads now and again, but they don't all line up and stare at me.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

It can be seen as a constant reminder of all the threads you are in that no one is responding too.  But its helpful to remember everywhere I've been around here.

i need all the help I can get.


----------



## Sephiroth

It's true to say that I have been guilty of forgetting about conversations I've been in before.  




But I try and make my memory work for its money.


----------



## Erin99

Well, the thing is, lately I've found a liking for killing threads (must be my sadistic side, I'm sure), so I see how many I can kill without someone interruping...

Quite fun, I assure you.



And, yes, you should look at your CP, Seph, it's really very useful. Stops you missing replies even in the forgettable sections.


----------



## Sephiroth

_Meh_.  



That would involve _change_.  I'm a creature of habit.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well then Leish, I will try to avoid posting after you in threads. 

(though I doubt I will be successful at that either)


----------



## nomad45

Lenny said:


> The .exe's install the animated wallpapers, I'd imagine (I downloaded one but didn't install).
> 
> The .gif's will run in a picture viewer like IrfanView, and maybe even WMP. If not, you can download them and then drag and drop it into your browser window, which will open up a new tab showing the animation.
> 
> And they're not bad. You probably answered the question, nomad, but I'm too lazy to go back and look - What did you use to draw/make the animations?


 
The .exe's are screensavers. and the gifs are standard gif's you shuol just double tap them and see them on windows picture and fax viewer.
If like I said you're not on vista they can be used as background screens.

If you're on a mac. I'm not sure you will be able to run an exe.


BTW I used Ms paint to draw color and some of the animation. I used phtoshop 4 for the rest. I know I'm not with the times.


----------



## Sephiroth

At the risk of sounding thick, when I d/l the gif I just get a still image.


----------



## Overread

I forget if you are on vista or not, but I have noticed that windwos picture viewer on vista deos not play gif files -- you have to open them in explorer (or opera or foxy)


----------



## Erin99

Bah! beaten to it.

Yup indeed. Again, ditto what OR said. Useless Win Viewer!


Argh! I've lost my spider!


----------



## Lenny

MS Paint? Damn. I can't even draw a staight line in Paint! Kudos to you, nomad.

---

I'll third the Windows Picture Viewer motion.

Use IrfanView or drag and drop into the browser.


----------



## nomad45

What o/s ru on?


----------



## Lenny

Which one of us?

Leisha and I are on Vista, Seph is on XP, and I think OR might be on Vista.


----------



## Erin99

Vista Ultimate for Len and OR. Vista Premium for me. Not that Len wanted me to be that picky. 

And XP Business for Seph.


----------



## nomad45

Lenny said:


> MS Paint? Damn. I can't even draw a staight line in Paint! Kudos to you, nomad.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'll third the Windows Picture Viewer motion.
> 
> Use IrfanView or drag and drop into the browser.


 

Yeah I keep gettin folk telling me i blow thier mind with what I can do on mspaint. the truth is I cant get my mind around the vectorgraphic programs. Different thought prosses altogether I think. They give me a headache.

Now this is what really blows thier mind. Almost all of what I do I do from behind the wheel. I know its insane and Bracerjack gets on to me all the time. I think it freaks my wife a little to.

I am very carefull though. I dont often look at the keyboard when I'm typing whis is a pain when I hit a bump in the road. so if you see doubbletaps or missing out of place letters. now you know the rest of the story.
 I have almost 10 years and 2million miles accident free. find me some wood. and the accident i did have He hit me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wow...behind the wheel?  I'm...speechless.  Kudos, indeed.  


I've seen the first one now, it's cool.  And actually, it wouldn't mess with my eyes, it's quite subtle.  

The IrfanView is the thing.  

Going to look at another one...I saw a title that intrigued me...


----------



## Erin99

Bracerjack? What's that, if you don't mind my asking? I've never heard of it.

And watch out you don't defy your previous record and have an accident! 


Yay! Seph's on Irfanview now!


----------



## nomad45

Well all I guess ,but I was asking Seph. I must get the protocols right and stop assuming you know who I'm talking to. sorry. now I look sheepish


----------



## nomad45

Bracerjack .He is a friend of out of Singapore. A really fine artist.


----------



## Sephiroth

'Vengeance of Apollo'.  That one's wilder.  Cool, though, reminds of various space games I've played......

MS Paint?  Seriously?!








That I am, Leish.


----------



## Erin99

You should post up some of Bracerjack's art, if he lets you. We have an art section here at the Chrons.


----------



## Lenny

You're crazy, man! On a laptop whilst behind the wheel - craziest thing I've ever heard! Though I suppose the roads in America might be straighter than over here, which has to be a plus. And at least it teaches you to touch type!


----------



## Erin99

Over here there'd be a law against that, I'm sure... like drinking, or smoking, or phoning, or (as one person I saw in the local news) getting changed while driving with your feet and putting on your makeup.


----------



## nomad45

Bracer you can google him. that sounds so indescent huh? whathout or I'll google you. heh.


----------



## Sephiroth

*is seeing double again*

You know, it genuinely confuses me that, Leish.  I see an emu, I think 'Lenny'.  Then I do a double take when I realise he's posting like Leisha. 









Heh.  "You know when you've been Googled."


----------



## Erin99

I have a style?


I also have lipstick and mascara and a hat, so unless Lenny's gone funny... 

I'll Google him, Nomad.

Edit: Argh! I thought it might be this one, but it's not loading for me: Bracer Jack 3D Gallery


----------



## nomad45

he is a freelance craphic designer chek him out I know he needs the advertizing


Bracercom


----------



## nomad45

Oh my. I'm pulled over now in Wildwood Florida. Dinner is about done. And I think i will say goodnight. or in your case good morning.


----------



## Erin99

Yes, morning here. 

And those are good, Nomad! 


Bye, see you again! Drive safely!


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh, the _Cavanto Knight _on his site is really cool.  






Anyway, catch you later, Nomad.  



[edit]  And do you know, something's just clicked.  I understand his username now.


----------



## nomad45

Thanks, and you can count on it. both accounts. I'm glad you like them.
And those are the ones I can post out in the open. my others use frames right out of the show. Copyright law y'know. If you like here are some trek ones. I know this isn't a trek forum but oh well. let me know if theses links work. they may not 'cause I lost some info in the transfer from my Vio to this Compaq.
Enjoy. I'll be back about lunchtime your side of the world.

wayfarer msd.
http://www.mediafire.com/?c4mcchjjzgt
U.S.S WAFARER N.C.C. 10536 B.bmp
File Name  : 1701-B MSD SCREENSAVER.zip 
Driveway - 1701-B MSD SCREENSAVER.zip
1701-B  MSD SCREENSAVER
1701-B MSD SCREENSAVER.zip
1701-E MSD SCREENSAVER
1701-E MSD SCREENSAVER.zip
ANIMATED MSD BACKGROUND'S.zip
ANIMATED MSD BACKGROUND'S.zip
DELTA FLYER & REFRENCE LIBRARY LCARS.zip
DELTA FLYER & REFRENCE LIBRARY LCARS.zip
NX-01 TACTICAL BACKGROUND.zip
NX-01 TACTICAL BACKGROUND.zip
LCARS ANIMATED BACKGROUND'S.zip
LCARS ANIMATED BACKGROUND'S.zip
KLINGON  EMBLEM
TO RICKFX FROM NOMAD.zip
KLINGON EMBLEM ANI.GIF
KLINGON EMBLEM ANI.GIF
ANIMATED BLUE LCARS.GIF
ANIMATED BLUE LCARS.GIF
Blue lcars Final
BLUE ANIMATED LCARS FINAL.GIF
blue lcars 2.GIF
blue lcars 2.GIF
NIGHT OPS III.GIF
NIGHT OPS III.GIF

LCARS WAVS.zip
LCARS WAVS.zip
classic bridge
Classic Bridge.exe

system 47 ani for celphone.GIF
system 47 ani for celphone.GIF
Animated LCARS for Motorola razor.GIF
Animated LCARS for Motorola razor.GIF


----------



## Erin99

> [edit] And do you know, something's just clicked. I understand his username now.


*claps*







> Enjoy. I'll be back about lunchtime your side of the world.


I doubt Seph and I will be here at lunch; it's far too early!


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Yeah.  




Bet there are plenty of Trekkies here, though, this being a SFF forum, and all.

About to go and do something constructive for a change, but will check out more of your links later.


----------



## HoopyFrood

And this is the background to my "Guest" account on my laptop. I have two users on my laptop, mine that has all my documents, pictures etc (you know all this), and then a Guest Account (which I'm on now) because sometimes my friends use my laptop for various reasons (not often, but sometimes). Not much thought was put into the background, I just decided to go for something that's relatively pleasing to the eye (I want to make my laptop a pleasant place for visitors... )

Right, back I go to my own user account...


----------



## nomad45

Hello Everybody.


----------



## nomad45

Very nice screen. Good morning Everyone! Got up did my jogging, Im in the seat and rooling t'ward The house of mouse (Orlando) Where I will unload.
BTW You never elaborated on who's user name clicked.
Was it Bracers? of mine?  If bracers I would like to hear it.
If it's mine, Well yes Quite fitting , You  see, frome the age of 3 I've never lived in 1 place for more than 5 years. thats calander years. Hell 2nd grade saw me in 3 different schools. 
Let's see.
Age 0-3 Merietta Georgia.
Age 3-7 Biloxi/Gulfport Mississippi
Age 7-13 Soest/ Soesterberg Netherlands. Utrecht Province.
Age 13-15 Shreveport/ Bossier Lousiana.
Age 15-18 Atwater California. With a brief stay Cape N.J.  for Coast Guard Bootcamp at age 17/18 yes  birthday in Bootcamp yea.   Then back to Califonia for my last year in High School.           

I then joined the US Navy the next year. Another birthday in bootcamp . As you can imagine no moss gathering there.
I was on my way to Austrailia when Desert Shield then Desert Storm happened. so 
It was off to Iraq for me and 5500 other souls on my ship alone. You see I worked on the flight deck of the U.S.S. Independance.
4 years later, I followed my destiny and went to trucking school. Why not? Been a travellerall my life. So keep on rolling. Two years later I met my Wife Misty Wilst living in South Carlina for a year. A year later we were married and shand I hopped into another 18 wheelerand have been no further appart tha 7o inch's for the last 10 years
I believe I have been to every major city in America.
and most of the minor ones not to mention the hamlets.
I have been from Brittish Columbia to Ontario Canada. and as far down as Rosarita Mexico. That was just the trucking portion of my life. Truely Nomadic.

It's also my c.b. handle HEH


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I like that picture Hoopy. I didn't know you could get the dock to go on the side of the screen. Interesting....


----------



## HoopyFrood

I think it's a new update (along with new and pretty "backgrounds" to the dock. I currently have Vista Cell Dark or something similar. And a weather update icon, which is so cool). If you right click on the dock, there should be an option for "Position on screen". If you haven't got this option now, just download the dock again and it should be added (I think).


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Ooooooooh! Yes, I can do that with mine too. Think I will be moving it then, just nice to be a little different once in awhile. 

Thanks Hoopy!


----------



## Sephiroth

Not stopping just now, have a whole lot of work to do, but yeah, Nomad, it was your username.  When you mentioned the trucking thing I immediately thought 'Oh yeah, I see why he's Nomad now'.  



Cripes, you've led an interesting life, it seems!  





Anyway, hello to everyone that's here..... *waves to LW and Hoopy as well* ....but I'm off.  

You know what happens when I don't log out quick enough........


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Hello and goodbye Seph! *waves back*

I myself am not here very long, must be getting to work.


----------



## Ursa major

So "nomad" is not a declaration of sanity, then?


Good: Sanity is frowned upon in here.


----------



## Talysia

Oh, there are some lovely ones here.  I haven't changed mine since I last posted, so perhaps a change is in order.


----------



## Rane Longfox

The thread moved to general? And thus, spam arrived in desktop land 

Anyway, mine is now a consdierably more updated version of the old one - seriously, someone should try to do one of these for the chrons, it's great fun, both suggesting charicatures for people and working out who they're supposed to be once they've been drawn!!






Incidentally, anyone who knows what Realpolitik is, gets happy karma from me


----------



## Overread

Realpolitik
*takes happy karma - gives it to Google *
I think Wy did some 3D profils of chrons members - its hidden in the depths of Sal though


----------



## nomad45

Hi folks I have updated my VOA TACTICAL.
also I wanted to see if these .scr screensavers woked any better. 

VENGANCE OF APOLLO TACTICA;. SCR.scr
VENGANCE OF APOLLO TACTICA;. SCR.scr
Vengance of Apollo Tactical..EXE
Vengance of Apollo Tactical..EXE
VOA TACTICAL.GIF
VOA TACTICAL.GIF


----------



## Commonmind

I know there's a story behind this Overread, but I'm so used to seeing that avatar of yours that when I finally noticed the vandalism that seems to have happened to it I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Overread

the story is bloody and long - a quest most terrible and dark!
A quest with feindish monsters and dark lands - and blooming non-washable pink paint!


----------



## Wybren

This is my Macbook desk top


----------



## Tillane

V. nice, Wy.  Where was it taken?

Oh, and here's my current desktop.  Shame about the power lines, but they wouldn't let me take them down...


----------



## nomad45

Ursa major said:


> So "nomad" is not a declaration of sanity, then?
> 
> 
> Good: Sanity is frowned upon in here.


 
Well then I'm in good company. I know It's insane to draw while driving.
But when you're driving the amount I do you get a little bored.
and freally I'm not staring at it. It amounts to fiddling with the sterio all day.


----------



## Wybren

That is somewhere on the Gwidir Highway between Glen Innes and Inverell. Our "Highland" area (many Scottish settlers settled in this area) Altitude is aprox 1060 m asl/

Where is yours of Till?


----------



## Erin99

There's an awful lot of us using our own photos as backgrounds. 

Til and Wy, yours both look lovely and sunny!


----------



## Wybren

And I notice some of us use other of us's photos as desktops 

Mine was taken out the car window on the way to mums last summer, so I would hope it looked sunny


----------



## Majimaune

Mine is just a picture I found of deviantArt. I quite liked it so I set it as my background.


----------



## Pyan

HMS Woolston, built fifty yards down the road from my house, in 1918...served until 1947.


----------



## Majimaune

Is that MS Paint I see on your desktop? I like it Py.


----------



## Erin99

YAY! And I spot two fellow *Opera* users! 

Hehe. I'm slowly converting the Chrons...


----------



## Pyan

Majimaune said:


> Is that MS Paint I see on your desktop? I like it Py.


I know, I know...but it's got one of the easiest and quickest picture reducers I've ever found...


----------



## Wybren

Nice Ship, waht did they do when they retired it? blow it up and make a reef like many of our retired ones?


----------



## nomad45

I really like the ship. I hear your ships have a pub in them.
we only got two beers for ever 3 consecutive months if i remember correctly.
I know duing desert shield we had twp beer days. and a steel beach party,
I thought i would never see land again.

I hope you don't mind but I put some pic's up.


----------



## Tillane

Wybren said:


> That is somewhere on the Gwidir Highway between Glen Innes and Inverell. Our "Highland" area (many Scottish settlers settled in this area) Altitude is aprox 1060 m asl/
> 
> Where is yours of Till?


It's the view from the balcony of my room in Majorca, on the top floor of a villa we stayed in some four years back.  Very nice - wish I could go back there, actually.

Wasn't as nice as the view from my brother's room, mind:


----------



## Wybren

Ahhh Majorca.. where all Aussie's wanted for fraud go to whittle away at their millions


----------



## nomad45

Wybren said:


> Ahhh Majorca.. where all Aussie's wanted for fraud go to whittle away at their millions


 

Indeed. Als where your parents go for a week and leave you with a B!+(# of a babtsitter.


----------



## Culhwch

My current WP. I believe it's from the game _Assassin's Creed_, though I've never played it. Just really liked the mood...


----------



## Majimaune

I love how people put all their icons and stuff on the sides or whatever so as not to cover the picture. I do it.


----------



## Erin99

> I love how people put all their icons and stuff on the sides or whatever so as not to cover the picture.


Well, you have to, don't you? It just doesn't feel right when they're covering the important bits. 

I used to have my icons at each side (and sometimes the top and bottom, too), but then I found it easier and neater to hide my icons permanently.

And that is a cool desktop, Culhwch. Looks very LotR-ish to me.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Culhwch said:


> My current WP. I believe it's from the game _Assassin's Creed_, though I've never played it. Just really liked the mood...


Assassin's Creed never looked that gloomy!! I agree though, that's a really cool background


----------



## Culhwch

Rane Longfox said:


> Assassin's Creed never looked that gloomy!! I agree though, that's a really cool background


 
It came from a French website, so the source is a little questionable...


----------



## Lenny

*Jeux-France*, by any chance? Is so, they're not questionable.

The picture is indeed from Assassin's Creed, but not from the game itself. Rather than being an in-game render, it's one of the pieces of artwork all developers create before starting the game, so they know what they're aiming for.

The Special Edition of Assassin's Creed came with four small postcards of artwork, which I've put as my desktop to illustrate it:




(Click for full size piccyture)


----------



## Culhwch

No, not that one. And I didn't mean questionable in content but rather in my ability to translate the source. I also downloaded a WP version of the top left image there, as well. Good artwork...


----------



## Lenny

Ah, fair enough.

I'm trying to work out other French gaming sites there are.  Could've have been a Canadian one - Ubisoft Montreal are the studio who made it, after all.


----------



## Highlander II

There are some really awesome desktops here!  If I was on my PC, I'd show you mine, but I'm on someone else's and they just have a default image... blah.


----------



## Erin99

I'm guessing it's not an image of the Highlander on your normal PC.


----------



## Highlander II

Leisha said:


> I'm guessing it's not an image of the Highlander on your normal PC.



Not at the moment, no.  It's currently Van Helsing.


----------



## Erin99

The recent(ish) movie? I've just done a search and found some wallpapers for it: Movie Photos: Van Helsing

I'm very behind; I've not watched it. Anyone know if it's any good?


Edit: Oh, and hello, Highlander. Even though I've been here over a year, I don't think we've met properly. You're like the God of this place, with 10,000 posts.


----------



## Highlander II

Leisha said:


> The recent(ish) movie? I've just done a search and found some wallpapers for it: Movie Photos: Van Helsing
> 
> I'm very behind; I've not watched it. Anyone know if it's any good?
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, and hello, Highlander. Even though I've been here over a year, I don't think we've met properly. You're like the God of this place, with 10,000 posts.




The movie w/ Hugh Jackman?  Yes. 

Hidy!  I'm actually an 'import' from the ASciFi forum that was migrated and merged in w/ Chronicles, so a lot of my posts were accumulated from several years ago.   The last year or so I've not been quite so prolific w/ the posting.  Trying to get back in the groove though. *g*


----------



## Erin99

Uh... I don't actually know who Hugh Jackman is.  I'm waaaaay behind in my movies.


And, you know, if you're from the UK, we're having a meet up in September... Although, I don't know why, but I have a feeling you're from America.



And I know all about the Chron/ASciFi merge; Pyan told me about it when I met him both times.  I think you lost quite a few members after the merge.


----------



## Highlander II

I think we lost quite a few members *before* the merge.  The board was getting slow before the merge, but, it's all good.

And I am from the US, so a meet-up in the UK might be a little out of my financial budget for now. *g*

And here is my desktop:


----------



## Erin99

Ooh, do I see shurikens? Nice... 

I'll have to look out for that movie, I think.


----------



## Highlander II

Leisha said:


> Ooh, do I see shurikens? Nice...
> 
> I'll have to look out for that movie, I think.




Sort of.  They're like spring-loaded shurikens on a handle w/ a trigger - they're called 'Tojo blades'.  VH squeezes the triggers and they spin like buzzsaws and there's a release that he can use to send them flying like traditional shurikens, only much much faster.   Coolest weapon ever!

The movie's a little corny, but it's a fun time!


----------



## nomad45

Highlander II said:


> Sort of. They're like spring-loaded shurikens on a handle w/ a trigger - they're called 'Tojo blades'. VH squeezes the triggers and they spin like buzzsaws and there's a release that he can use to send them flying like traditional shurikens, only much much faster.  Coolest weapon ever!
> 
> The movie's a little corny, but it's a fun time!


 

Loved it Hey I wonder If I can animte the Tojo blades for you. or maybe If you got more than one of these pics I might be able to make the background change, I could try but bear in mind gifs only allow what 285 colors?
So may lose a little it the translation. Thats why all my backgrounds tend to stay in the samw pallet.


----------



## Erin99

> ...but bear in mind gifs only allow what 285 colors



I'm sorry, but the fussy side of me had to come on and say "It's 256, 255 if you want to be fussy and leave 1 for the transparancies". 


*shuffles out, head down*

*rushes back in*

Anyway, my new desktop - Windemere, taken yesterday evening:


----------



## Lenny

I do wonder, sometimes, if you spend any time at all in your house, Leisha.


----------



## Erin99

Believe me, I spend 98% of my life behind the same four walls. I get sick of it, actualy, which is why I enjoy taking photos.


And with the petrol prices rising, my family may not be able to afford to go on any trips in the future - which is why we're out now!

And today the sun was shining, too, so my mum said, "Let's all go out and have tea by a lake".  Wonderful idea!


----------



## Highlander II

nomad45 said:


> Loved it Hey I wonder If I can animte the Tojo blades for you. or maybe If you got more than one of these pics I might be able to make the background change, I could try but bear in mind gifs only allow what 285 colors?
> So may lose a little it the translation. Thats why all my backgrounds tend to stay in the samw pallet.



Not those particular ones - those are promo shots.

However, I do have quite a few screen caps that I'll have to load to my webspace at some point, b/c they haven't made it over since I changed webhosts over a year ago.

But - depending on how much CPU it uses for the animated ones to work, it may lock up my ancient machine w/ it's 512MB RAM and senior status at 4+ yrs old.


----------



## Majimaune

Its a very nice picture Leish.


----------



## nomad45

Highlander II said:


> Not those particular ones - those are promo shots.
> 
> However, I do have quite a few screen caps that I'll have to load to my webspace at some point, b/c they haven't made it over since I changed webhosts over a year ago.
> 
> But - depending on how much CPU it uses for the animated ones to work, it may lock up my ancient machine w/ it's 512MB RAM and senior status at 4+ yrs old.


 
Yeah. maybe not.


----------



## nomad45

Leisha said:


> I'm sorry, but the fussy side of me had to come on and say "It's 256, 255 if you want to be fussy and leave 1 for the transparancies".
> 
> 
> *shuffles out, head down*
> 
> *rushes back in*
> 
> Anyway, my new desktop - Windemere, taken yesterday evening:


 
I couldn't remember


----------



## Highlander II

nomad45 said:


> Yeah. maybe not.



The animated ones do look really sweet though!

So, if you wanna upgrade my dinosaur...


----------



## nomad45

I wouldn't know how.


----------



## Highlander II

Actually, right now, it needs a good solid 'optimization'... so it'll run faster.

I used to have a program that would alternate the desktop wallpapers at given intervals, but it ate up too much CPU, so, alas, it had to go.  Instead, I switch 'em up about once a month or so.


----------



## Sephiroth

Changed mine again, for a little while, at least...


----------



## HoopyFrood

It's been a while since I've seen it, so I can't quite remember, but is that from Lost?

And watching Final Fantasy things on YouTube, are we?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, nostalgia, nostalgia.  I know you're not surprised.  


(Hello, btw!)



And indeedy, you are correct.  It's the blast door map from season 2 (_'Lockdown'_, ep. 17 ), and it certainly contains a secret or two.  


I just watched series 4 at the end of last week, so it's all in my mind again.  Though it was great, actually.  I was worried that they might lose their way with it for a while (season 2 was hit and miss, too much superfluous stuff, IMO), but series 4 was excellent.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Series three started just as I went to university, so I didn't watch it then. Before that I watched it religiously and loved it. 

Yeah, I can vaguely remember the map. It was the question mark in the middle that I remembered the most. 

*Gives a wave in return*


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh well, you can easily catch up with it all when you have the time.  If you were loving it before, then I guarantee you'll be kept interested by what has happened (my lips are sealed... ).  


Ah, the Question Mark, yes.  We found out what that was in _'?'_ (ep. 21), if you remember?  

But there's a whole lot of stuff on there that still _hasn't_ been explained, too; some of it tantalising indeed.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Seph, you are such a Lost geek...knowing all the episodes...

Yeah, once day I might get back into it. Maybe I'll just watch the last ever episode to find out what it was all about...


----------



## Ursa major

HoopyFrood said:


> Maybe I'll just watch the last ever episode to find out what it was all about...


 

You'll just have to hope that it isn't like the last episode of The Prisoner.


----------



## Sephiroth

*raises his hand*


Erm.......guilty.  



But it's so _good_, it actually has some _meat _to it, something us theorists can really get our teeth into!!!  




Heh.  Well, I recommend that you do try and catch up at some point.  Not that you'll know what it's aboot, but then who does?  Think you're right that we won't know the full story until the very last show.  Although I do have a few ideas............


----------



## Momoka

Ursa major said:


> You'll just have to hope that it isn't like the last episode of The Prisoner.


One of the most disappointing ends to a quirky and original series ever, you mean? 

I second watching Lost - it is intriguing and has managed to keep my attention this long (apart from a wishy-washy third season). I'm still guessing.

And to put us back on topic:







It's artwork from the first Gears of War game.


----------



## Lenny

Pretty. 

I see you, unlike Leisha, have no aversion to *knip*. 

---

I'm in the midst of desiging my own, and I wanted to know how big everything [at my settings] is:





So I build me a grid. The startbar is 30px high, the sidebar is 150px wide, there's a 15px gap between the sidebar and the icons, and each icon is 73px high and 74px wide. The space between each icon is 1px to the right, and 14px below, so each rectangle on the grid is 87px by 75px.


----------



## Momoka

nosiness
Now that looks quite involved... what sort of plans do you have for a design? How would the icons feature in it?

/nosiness


----------



## Lenny

I want to make bubbles and clumps of icons that relate to the same thing - the browsers would all go together, f'rinstance. All the folders will be together.

I installed a program when I was still on XP that allowed me to completely customise my desktop.

This is all I got done, but it's easy to see the clump of Office icons, and the three Macromedia icons (Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash).

I may find the program and do it that way again, but I'm hoping instead to make clever use of a background image instead, and just position the icons where I want them.

It's at times like this, too, when I wish I had a 1900x1200 monitor, just for the extra desktop space.


----------



## Ursa major

I forget - What size screen are you factoring in for your Über-PC?



EDIT: It's a 1920 x 1200.


----------



## Momoka

Lenny said:


> I want to make bubbles and clumps of icons that relate to the same thing - the browsers would all go together, f'rinstance. All the folders will be together.


That looked interesting. If I ever liked or had ever used icons, something like that would have been hugely appealing. Pretty, minimalistic and useful too.


----------



## Highlander II

I used to use the Office shortcut bar (still do at work), but now I use the quick launch.  I hate having icons on my desktop, so I trash anything I don't need and group everything else into folders or dump it to QL.  Oddly, my QL bar isn't that crowded.


----------



## Lenny

Ursa major said:


> I forget - What size screen are you factoring in for your Über-PC?


 
1920x1200.  Maybe even 3840x1200, if an extra £800 (monitor and a second graphics card, as the card I want only has a single HDMI port - nVidia GeForce 9800GX2) suddenly materialises from somewhere. 

---

Minimalistic is always a plus, yes. I've already got 12 "SORT NOW!!!" folders in My Documents filled with the victims of my spring cleans. 

And with the number of things I use, I'll need a much wider screen before contemplating using Quick Launch.


----------



## ktabic

My current wallpaper


----------



## chopper

not overly cluttered, this one.
in fact, i don't think i know what half the icons do.


----------



## nomad45

Ay. at least you use creative media source, In my opinion the best and most user frendly bedia organizer on the market. Most of what you got on your  desktop can be pot into folder. Call it media players.


----------



## nomad45

Oh yeah. If you really want to unclutter your desktop. you can download
any to icon, icon maker. make a black icon, set black as transparent. now you have an invisible icon. I have very few visible icons. the ones I do have I drew.


----------



## chopper

actually, i don't even use mediasource any more, cos it kept duplicating every track on the HD.......but my Creative Player is miles better than a WhyPod.


----------



## nomad45

Did you change anything  between sync's? Thats how the duplication happens. Anything. Mine used to do that But I learned not to use the sync button till one or the other was purged.


----------



## nomad45

Hi all.
I've been doodling again and I decided to update the look of thhe VOA MAIN SCANNER To a more Andromeda ish screen. Hope you like.
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.GIF
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.GIF
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.EXE
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.EXE
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.scr
VENGANCE OF APOLLO MAIN MK II.scr


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here is what I'm using on my work computer. I have been watching the miniseries called When We Left Earth on the Discovery Channel, kinda got me wanting another space themed desktop. 
View attachment 17096


----------



## daisybee

Here's mine, back to lovin' Betty this week-snails again on Monday no doubt.

Must look into changing my icons they seriously bug me.

oops! HELP!!er, how can I shrink it??? Betty is eating the thread!!

I really shouldn't attempt these things ya know...


----------



## nomad45

How do you wish to change your Icons?


----------



## daisybee

Oh, well maybe just stars or shapes or something if that's possible. I don't have many on my desktop as they annoy me, but just a few for my shortcuts would be great. is it possible then? I don't poke about the pc too much tbh, so if its simple I apologise for asking the obvious!


----------



## Highlander II

For your icons - if they're shortcuts already, rt-click on one, then click on 'properties', there should be a button near the bottom that says 'change icon' - click that and it'll let you browse image files on your PC.  There are some lame defaults, then you can make your own too.

Some of the other more tech-savvy folks may have some other ideas for you too.


----------



## nomad45

If you don't like icon's at all like me I can solve all your problems right now.I made a transparent one I use for all my desktop items with a coupple of exceptions. howerver they are not long for this world.
check below for the icon file.


 BTW I have the final version here after learning a coupple of tricks on photoshop .

After learning a few new tricks I have the final version here.
VOA MAIN SCANNER MK III ( FINAL).GIF
VOA MAIN SCANNER MK III ( FINAL).GIF


----------



## Wybren

This is my work desk top


----------



## Highlander II

Wow.  And I thought JCrew was behind the times w/ their systems.  (worked there over X-mas)  They at least have PCs now instead of the old mainframe systems.

C'mon K-mart - catch up. 


This is my current wallpaper.  I changed it the other day when I was 'optimizing'.


----------



## Majimaune

Wybren said:


> This is my work desk top


Wy, mine at work looks quite similar. Go Rebel Sport. Except we have a massive keyboard which is really really really confusing.

Okay I did this the other day. This is just my background change. The rest of my desktop is the same as before. My Boredom by ~Majimaune on deviantART


----------



## Joel007

I'm fairly sure that I'd get arrested for industrial espionage if i brought a camera into work, but here's the only pic i could find of the desktop I'm using


----------



## HardScienceFan

no self respecting computer illiteral should show his desktop
So i won't.
According to Len i'll live longer,knowing not too much about computers.
Is it true that there are hamster on treadwheels inside,to power up the harddrive?


----------



## Joel007

For the purposes of this conversation... yes, yes there are.


----------



## HardScienceFan

and the biscuits that are stored?
the so-called cookies?
don't he crumbs mess up the works?*
why isn't here a single key for ctr alt delete?

*or do the hamster eat the cookies?
and why *OLE*,the Spanish jubilation?


----------



## Joel007

The whole point of ctrl alt del is that you can't hit it by accident, as with one key!
Anyway, you can still hit it with one hand, I do the "3 finger salute" many times a day 
I use Ctrl Shift ESC more often these days.

Mmmmm, cookies. I deleted mine


----------



## HardScienceFan

who else loves the totally uninformative and non-comittal
"windows has encountered a problem'?

my Zone Alarm warns of any communist attacks,Joel
I'm very proud of it


----------



## Joel007

ah, the "red flag" system.

I hate it when windows tells me to contact my systems admin... that's me, dammit!


----------



## HardScienceFan

has anyone ever found '404',BTW?
does IP stand for Intelligent Poodle,Joel?
I often wonder if Caps Lock and Scroll Lock are family.
they must be,with such a unique name


----------



## Joel007

Error 404 means file not found. wrong address usually.
IP stands for Internet Protocol I think. Although it could mean Irate People. 
Num Lock is their son.


----------



## HardScienceFan

see,i just knew it.
http://www.Benknewit


----------



## Joel007

How about this one?
*http://tiny.cc/ss1ks*



Spoiler



Dammit, it's hard to Rickroll someone when it won't instantly redirect.


----------



## HardScienceFan

sorry for misleading you Joel
apparently underlining and blue almost automatically says 'hyperlink',at least on my pc
you weren't supposed to click it
call me estranged,but what IS a Rickroll?


----------



## Joel007

I didn't click it, it's obviously not a valid link 

I need a better redirect page...


----------



## Cayal

This is my new wallpaper

http://brice.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/raidenart.jpg


----------



## Commonmind

Cayal said:


> This is my new wallpaper



I don't know another video game character that went from wuss to total badass in my eyes more than that guy above.


----------



## Overread

who is he ?


----------



## Cayal

My Hero

Raiden - Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Talysia

Ok, this is my new desktop.  I fancied a change after seeing all of the new ones here.


----------



## Pyan

Yes, keep mine moving as well...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here is my new one....


----------



## Highlander II

LoW - did you take that photo yourself?  That is a very cool shot!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Actually, I don't believe its a photo, but it definately looks like one doesn't it?  I got it from a website called Digital Blasphemy. He does all his wallpapers with a 3d computer program.


----------



## Erin99

I've been there! Yes, the pictures are beautiful. You can create images like that one using Terragen software, which is available as a free download. I've used it many times in the past. I love some of the alien worlds/landscapes you can create with it. 

And here's my current desktop: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This thread makes me change mine too often.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I know, I change mine too often! That photo looks familiar....where have I seen that before?


----------



## Erin99

Heh. 


Talented, isn't he? Although I'm lacking the yellow version... I believe I saw a lovely yellow rose once... and a sharp, vivid red rosebud a while back, too...


Anyway, I must log out now. I did not mean to stay here more than 10 minutes! *cough* This place has a black hole under it, I'm sure...


----------



## Overread

I am now a "he" -- I wonder when I will be an "It" 

hmm yellow version.....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Alrighty Leish. You never seem to leave when you want to.  We all just suck you in and force you too stay. 

Have a good night!

edit: "now" a he? did you use to be something else?


----------



## Overread

well I think I had a name 

once upon a time - a little name only

but it was mine - and I would take it for walkies and everything!


----------



## Erin99

ROTFL! Well, I didn't want to embarrass you by telling everyone I nicked your picture...

But okay:

My desktop is OR's beautiful flower photo!




*sneaks away*


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

LOL! 

Oh, a name. Who needs a name?  Although I bet you miss your walks together.


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Sephiroth

I didn't take this picture, but I made it much cooler than it was, and turned it on its side...


----------



## Wybren

Awesome pic Seph


----------



## Lioness

I found this pic on google images...and liked it so much it's now my desktop.


----------



## Wybren

That is cool Lioness

this is mine


----------



## Erin99

Yay! Wybren has my photo! 


And I love Seph's typhoon image. I've taken my background down temporarily to show this one:


----------



## Wybren

Yep indeed I do. 

That is a cool cyclone though


----------



## Erin99

I now have a pink flower as my background. 


I wonder if Seph'll show up. He's been trying to get his editing done instead of coming here and being sucked in.


----------



## Wybren

one can only hope. I am working the next 5 days straight.


----------



## Sephiroth

Talking about me, were you?  





Anyway, ta.  I like the picture too, I could see me keeping this one for a while.

Yours is nice, Leish, and interesting, too; but not quite as dramatic.


----------



## Erin99

Hey, mister, mine is _every bit as dramatic!_ Mine has three cyclones! Mine are like Might Cylones of the World!


And talk about you? Sure. Why not? You should hear some of the things we say.


----------



## Wybren

SHHH Leish!!


----------



## Sephiroth

Composition, Leish, composition.  

Mine has a whacking big one _right in the middle_.  _And _I've enhanced the drama by bringing out the contrast and adjusting the brightness parameters.  

But I love yours too. 





Oh, I have a feeling I really shouldn't.


----------



## Erin99

Or maybe you really should? 


Do I always contradict people? Seems that's my habit.

And I could've edited mine, but I didn't need to. I say it looks great anyway. As a photographer will tell you, you should _never_ centralise a subject if you can help it.


----------



## Wybren

I think maybe he really shouldn't


----------



## HardScienceFan

i'm going to the shop tomorrow,to buy some more desktop icons


----------



## Highlander II

I rather like Seph's cyclone desktop pic too!  Very cool.

I still have Hugh onna bike on mine.  

Though - I'm inching toward either requesting or creating a Stargate SG-1 related one, centered on Jack, of course.


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks, HII.  






Leish, the centre of that image is the _only _place it could be.  

That's silly.  It depends entirely what you're photographing...  

And, the colours in yours are very muted.  Look at all the vivid blues and greens in mine!  No comparison!  



...and I agree with Wy!


----------



## Erin99

I had a cat last night!






But today I've gone for MANY CATS!!!






Beautiful! 

I WANT a pet, presumably a cat!


----------



## Ursa major

By having five cats on your desktop, Loopy-Kit, it strikes me that you've gone a bit too fur.


----------



## ktabic

Todays desktop:







Really must get the image randomizer sorted out - to many to choose from.


----------



## Erin99

*groans* Ursa! You never cease.  I can't wait to see if you're like this in real life. 

I love that image, ktabic. Looks unearthly with the light shining down.


----------



## Majimaune

Ktabic, are you using Linux?


----------



## Majimaune

New desktop!

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q291/Majimaune/screenshot2.jpg?t=1214960229


----------



## ktabic

Oh, thats cool Majimaune, looks like a storm brewng 

Yep, I use linux, that wm is enlightenment dr17


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah I found the pic on deviantArt.

Linux is awesome. I use it at school. Love it.


----------



## Pyan

Changed again...this is *White Ships to Valinor*, by Ted Nasmith.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I like that one Py!


----------



## TheManager

Well if everyone's posted theirs I might as well post mine....as soon as someone tells me how...


----------



## Pyan

Go to your desktop and press the Print Screen (possibly Prt Scr) button.
Open a graphics programme, such as* Paint*, and press Ctrl+v.
Adjust the result so that it's less than 100k, save it as a jpg, and re-open Chronicles at this thread.
Press Post Reply, add a comment, then attach the picture using the paperclip icon (next to the smiley at the top of the reply window).
Hope this helps...


----------



## Wybren




----------



## Majimaune

Lovely Wy. Mine is still the same as last time...Almost time for a change.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Geoff, its another one of Leisha's.


----------



## Talysia

Ok, I fancied a change, so I've gone for a photo from the garden, taken this morning.


----------



## Highlander II

We'll need to refill this thread too.  Since the end of July, I think I've changed my desktop twice, at least... (dont' have shots here at work, have to check at home *g*)


----------



## Pyan

Good idea.

This is my current one - it's the view up Ullswater in the Lake District, from the point that my father's ashes were scattered last month. 
The little knob of rock in the bracken at the bottom right is visible from my mothers bedroom window, eleven-odd miles away...


----------



## Rosemary

Wonderful picture for your desktop Pyan.

I went through the complete thread and couldn't find mine - so you get to see it again! 

It's a photograph I took of one of my miniature roses.


----------



## Majimaune

Just imagine all the icons and everything are there as well


----------



## sloweye

A home creation, mums Daffs and Photoshop, I love Photoshop


----------



## J-Sun

Not much to look at (assuming this even posts correctly), but it's home - fvwm with gkrellm on Slackware.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here is my current desktop....


----------



## AE35Unit

Those that keep me on my toes!:


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Got a new desktop for Christmas.


----------



## Happy Joe

Need some Green (too much winter already...)



Enjoy!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

We got a new widescreen monitor last night, so had to get a new widescreen desktop! Here it is...


----------



## Ursa major

Excellent choice, LoW.

(The fact that your wallpaper is the same as the middle of mine has nothing to do with me saying this. )


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Why Thank You Ursa. 

It's a beauty that's for sure, we must have excellent taste!


----------



## Lenny

Don't think I've posted this background before:




Clicky for biggy, not so fantastic quality, gif!

Sackboy from *LittleBigPlanet*, on Windows 7. 

And if anyone is at all remotely interested in how well Windows 7 runs, take a look at the tables showing it decimating XP and Vista: http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=3789


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's great Lenny!


----------



## Highlander II

Lenny said:


> Don't think I've posted this background before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky for biggy, not so fantastic quality, gif!
> 
> Sackboy from *LittleBigPlanet*, on Windows 7.
> 
> And if anyone is at all remotely interested in how well Windows 7 runs, take a look at the tables showing it decimating XP and Vista: http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=3789



My question about Windows 7 is - does it 'look' like Vista, or is it designed more like XP?  B/c I cannot stand the moronic way Vista is 'organized'. *g*

Plus - cool desktop! *g*


----------



## sloweye

This is mine on the main PC for the mo.


----------



## Interference

If this works, these three have been on each PC at one time or another.  The current one is the Aston.  All done using DAZ Studio, very little post-work except for titling on Sol Ace, of course


----------



## sloweye

No thats not worked inter.


----------



## Interference

Oh well.


----------



## sloweye

Ok, now it works???

First time i clicked it told me to contact an administrator as it was an invalid format???


----------



## Interference

Jolly good.


----------



## ktabic

Very nice, Interference. Thats a scene from Goldfinger in the middle one?


----------



## Interference

Thank you, ktabic.  Yep.  The Connery figure only looks like him from the proper angle, though.  Ah, well


----------



## Cayal

http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/031/2/0/Epic_Battle_by_PedrOGabrieL13.jpg

This is my wallpaper.


----------



## Lenny

A friend at Uni foolishly gave me the entire Cowboy Bebop series, as well as the film, so I marathoned the series yesterday and I'm going to re-watch the film in a few minutes. Anyway, I can't get enough of Ed!




Click for full-sized, grainy image.

EDIT: The black glow to the right-hand side is from a window on my second monitor, not because I'm lousy in Fireworks. Honest!


----------



## Sparrow

This is usually what's on my desktop...


----------



## Interference

Wow!  That's brilliant!


----------



## Happy Joe

...errr..umm...
I can't show the newest desktop, as windows 7 changes it every half hour to a different random image from one of the 3,000+ (been collecting them for a while now) on the had drive; kind of a slow motion desktop slide show. Attempting to show the newest would result in a semi permanent hobby!

Enjoy!


----------



## UltraCulture

What I'm using at the mo.


----------



## Ursa major

That robot's got very small feet, UC, if you don't mind me mentioning. (Or do they stick out to the side? Or are the lower parts of its legs so short that it's forced to walk on tiptoe?)


----------



## UltraCulture

Haha I've never rearlly noticed the feet tbh, but I'm guessing it's a female robot looking at certain curves,so I'm assuming she is wearing some sort of robotic high heel.


----------



## Ursa major

Looking at it again, I don't think the shin is _that_ short and the boot moulding does suggest a high-heeled stance.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well you asked to see me desktop....


----------



## Pyan

Here's mine - neat and simple, just like me...


----------



## Interference

Pretty


----------



## Culhwch

Haven't done this for awhile... My slightly messy desktop:


----------



## Pyan

Wow! Don't you keep getting that damn pop-up, Cul? - the one that says _"There are unused icons on your desktop..."_


----------



## Culhwch

Who says I don't use 'em?


----------



## Lenny

My current:





It's one of 62 that changes every 10 minutes.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/Lenny1882/desktops.gif


----------



## AE35Unit

Heres my current d'top.


----------



## The Ace

My latest, B-17G nose.  Note the control yoke at middle right for control of the chin turret.


----------



## AE35Unit

now thats a nice D'top Ace!!


----------



## Harry Kilmer




----------



## Majimaune

I figured it had been a while since I posted one up, certainly before I had my little Macbook Pro. So here is my current desktop. Got the picture from trawling on deviantArt. I quite like it but I'll probably soon turn back to a picture of my friends and I when we were away.


----------



## Mouse

This is mine on the laptop (and both screens at work, which my boss gave me a funny look for!):


----------



## CyBeR

Since I've refurbished my system, this is what's been on my desktop since then. Yes, cluttered...but ordered.


----------



## Talysia

Here's my current one, and it isn't really a surprise coming from an old Final Fantasy fan like me.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

My current desktop. A little messy, but I like it. Picture is from Deviantart.


----------



## Interference

Majimaune said:


>



An electric uke???


----------



## AE35Unit

Interference said:


> An electric uke???


Hmmm, looks like a Gretsch semi acostic to me. Nice jazz guitar!


----------



## Interference

Somebody must've stolen two of the strings, then.


----------



## AE35Unit

Interference said:


> Somebody must've stolen two of the strings, then.


Ah,could be a bass?


----------



## Interference

Thought about that, but the scale of the electrics looks big and the strings don't seem thick enough.  Looks like a small guitar to me, hence the uke deduction, but I'm not expert enough to know if anyone evr made an electric uke.  Seems to go against the ethos somewhat, imho.


----------



## Ursa major

No need to fret about it, imho.


As to my own desktop: I'm still using the same one as before (which seems to have disappeared from the thread).

It's something like this (as I can't find the original screenshot and I'm too lazy to generate another one.  )


----------



## Pyan

One of the classic views - K2 from Concordia. Someday...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Yeah, K2's a nice mountain. 


Have you ever seen Mt. Hood, py? It doesn't really have any special claim to it like Ev or K2, but it's nice enough.


----------



## Pyan

Manarion said:


> Yeah, K2's a nice mountain.



Yes, IMHO the best and purest mountain shape there is - much better-looking than Chomolungma...




> Have you ever seen Mt. Hood, py? It doesn't really have any special claim to it like Ev or K2, but it's nice enough.



Another beautiful peak - and it does tend to loom over Portland, doesn't it?...

Mt Hood


----------



## Majimaune

Interference said:


> Thought about that, but the scale of the electrics looks big and the strings don't seem thick enough.  Looks like a small guitar to me, hence the uke deduction, but I'm not expert enough to know if anyone evr made an electric uke.  Seems to go against the ethos somewhat, imho.


Not actually sure what it is, I just liked the picture...

Just found out for you that it is a tenor guitar


----------



## Culhwch

CyBeR said:


> Since I've refurbished my system, this is what's been on my desktop since then. Yes, cluttered...but ordered.


 
Didn't realise you were a fellow Pentaxian, Cyber!


----------



## The Ace

Nice, but it's not a KX (the real one from the 70s not the modern impostor).


----------



## AE35Unit

OOh nice Pentax!! (Always wanted a KX!)


----------



## Lioness




----------



## Interference

Absolutely excellent.  Brilliant.  Superb (I approve of your apps )

That's an amazing picture, Lioness, who made it?  Is it an incredibly detailed 3D creation or a stunningly crafted painting?


----------



## Lioness

I'm not sure who made it; I found it on a random fantasy wallpaper site.

But yeah...I really like it.


----------



## Interference

It's lovely.


----------



## Nesacat

For now this is on my desktop.


----------



## CyBeR

Culhwch said:


> Didn't realise you were a fellow Pentaxian, Cyber!



I'm a cameraless guy actually. For quite some time now. But I do prefer Canon to anything else...
That's just the best camera picture I could find that would work with how I wanted my PC to look.


----------



## AE35Unit

CyBeR said:


> I'm a cameraless guy actually. For quite some time now.


Cameraless, oh I couldnt imagine it!!


----------



## Ursa major

What about picturing it...?


----------



## AE35Unit

Ursa major said:


> What about picturing it...?


Something like this...


----------



## Lenny

Just over two months later and I've utilised a neat little trick that has my Recycle Bin living down on my taskbar:







What a beautiful sight a totally clean desktop is, eh?  Shame about the window glow from something on the other screen. 

That wallpaper is one of 228 which now change every 5 minutes.


----------



## The Ace

I'll stick with my B-17G, thanks.  (Post 531).


----------



## Lenny

I've started to get bored with wallpapers easily and I found that trawling various wallpaper archive sites after the Saturday/Sunday football wasted the hours between the final whistle and tea time.

Current one (one of my favourites):






Lamarr (named after the actress Hedy Lamarr) is a headcrab from Half-Life 2. She's been de-beaked and is something of a pet for one of the characters, Dr. Kleiner.


----------



## Majimaune

This would be my current one. I took this photo just the other day, it is of the band Kisschasy. Yay for iPhones and their half decent cameras.


----------



## AE35Unit

Back to using the PC, with one of my recent photos as a wallpaper


----------



## Rosemary

That's a wonderful desktop, AE 

I was going to post mine but it won't work as the picture is in bitmap.  Is there anyway I can change that to jpeg?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Yes, Rosie. You should be able to save it as a jpeg.


----------



## The Ace

OK, found a new one;


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> That's a wonderful desktop, AE
> 
> I was going to post mine but it won't work as the picture is in bitmap.  Is there anyway I can change that to jpeg?


Thanks, one of my better photos from this year!


----------



## A_J_Lath

Mine:


----------



## Rosemary

At last - My Desktop!


----------



## Culhwch

Haven't done this for awhile - my current WP, sans icons...


----------



## Simple Simon

Here's me...


----------



## Vertigo

here's my desktop, curtesy of Fuzzy Modem!






Actually I never really used to bother with a desktop image like this as I can almost never see it - I generally have at least half a dozen apps open at a time and there's not much of the background that isn't covered!


----------



## Pyan

This is mine - not the Alps, but the Lake District last week...


----------



## Vertigo

Gah... now I'm tyring to figure where the shot is taken from Pyan - is it maybe looking down the South ridge of Fairfield?


----------



## Pyan

It's on the summit ridge of Blencathra, looking toward Derwent Water, with the Scafells and Gable in the far distance...


----------



## Vertigo

Ah a fine little hill. I thought is was central to eastern'ish but I was way too far south.


----------



## Pyan

Not that little - it's killed 9 people in the last 60 years...

Have a look here, if you enjoy the Lakes...Striding Edge - a photo diary of Lake District Fell walks

An excellent site.

Edit - just looked at your profile, Vertigo - yes, the fells will be a bit smalelr than what you're used to. Small but beautifully formed, though, as they say...


----------



## Vertigo

Indeed, I have spent many enjoyable days in the Lakes and have climbed Blencathra several times usually by the rather fun Sharp Edge, so a bit bad that I didn't recognise it straight away!


----------



## Starbeast

*Current desktop hero!*


----------



## sloweye

(click to open)


----------



## alchemist

Not half as cool as Vertigo's. Or one-tenth as cool. Sagrada Familia in Barcelona, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Rosemary

Bother   It is such a lovely picture of a misty autumn morning at a Water Mill!


----------



## Chaoticheart




----------



## Joel007

Been a while, I'm on windows 7 now ^^


----------



## HoopyFrood

Hypnotoad!

Although how does that not destroy your eyes??

(Hello, by the way!)


----------



## Joel007

Hi Hoopy  I still drop in from time to time.

The background is irrelevant as soon as you look into his ey-ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Darn, missed this post. Nice to see you around, Joel.

I'm on Vista now and, ooh, shiny. And yeah, I'm a big Zelda geek. I have been wracking my brains trying to think of things I like for a new background. Do quite like this one, though.

Also liking the gadgets at the side. The little photo box is a slideshow, of my zombie pub crawl. Hilarious photos. Every. Single. One.

And yes, complete minimalist. Hate things on my desktop.


----------



## Lenny

It's nice to see other people with clean desktops! 

Only one thing I can say about mine:






Ssssssssssssss.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Pyan

HoopyFrood said:


> And yes, complete minimalist. Hate things on my desktop.



Me too - I've had those dozen or so icons on mine for ages...


----------



## Joel007

Windows 7 64-bit is made of awesome! Goodbye 32 bit software, enjoy being half the speed I'm running at now!


----------



## HoopyFrood

What with Zelda and the Ocarina of Time being re-released on 3DS in new, detailed glory (WAAAANNNTTT!) there's a whole lot of new artwork grooving around the interwebz. Really like this one. The dragon isn't my favourite favourite boss to kick the ass of, but it's probably the prettiest. Lookit!


----------

